# Von XC HT zum FR HT?



## Aninaj (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich glaube ich lese zu viel in diesem Forum  Jedenfalls komme ich auf so interessante Gedanken wie: mein XC HT zu einem Freeride HT "umzubauen". Also grob erstmal ein neuer Rahmen mit entsprechender Geo und dann so viel wie möglich vom alten Rad übernehmen. (fühl mich auf dem XC HT einfach nicht mehr wohl).

Ich habe nur den leichten Verdacht, dass das meiste eventuell nicht (mehr) passen könnte.

Mein bisheriger Favorit bzgl. Rahmen ist der Dartmoor Hornet. Bei 167 cm mit 77 cm Beininnenlänge würde ich einen 16" nehmen, oder?

*Gabel*: Eine tapered Gabel hab ich (120er) die sollte passen, da das neue Steuerrohr etwas kürzer ist und ich eh noch Spacer fahre. Update auf größeren Federweg ist somit auch noch möglich.
*Räder*: wird schon schwieriger, da ich bisher keine Steckachse hinten habe... bei meiner Swiss Achse ging das ganz einfach von Schnellspanner auf Steckachse zu wechseln, aber bei XT geht das glaube ich nicht, oder?
*Innenlager*: Mein altes Bike hat ein SM-BB70 Innenlager, der Hornet Rahmen aber BB73 - das paßt wohl nicht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Bedeutet ich benötige eine neue Kurbelgarnitur, korrekt?

Der Rest (Bremsen, Lenker, Sattel & Co) sollte passen, und wenn sind es eher kleinere Teile.

Wie seht ihr das? Hab Bock zu schrauben, will aber aktuell (noch) nicht unmengen Geld investieren. Und erhoffe mir natürlich von dem Bike ein besseres Handling beim runterschlittern  

Bin für Tipps und Hinweise dankbar.

Grüßle
Janni


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2016)

Nettes Projekt, ich wünsche dazu schon mal viel Spaß beim Schrauben 

Rahmen: das Hornet ist eine gute Basis.
Du könntest dir aber z.B. auch das On-One 456 Evo2 überlegen. Die mtbbee fährt z.B. eins. Das hätte meiner Meinung nach folgende Vorteile gegenüber dem Hornet:
- Stahlrahmen (meiner Meinung nach am Freeride-Hardtail das bessere Material, da es besser flext als Alu)
- klassische Schnellspann-Ausfallenden, so dass du deine Laufräder ohne Umbau weiterverwenden kannst
- *verfügbar in 14'', *was bei deiner Körpergröße durchaus ginge da der On-One Rahmen sowieso ein recht langes Oberrohr hat. Damit hättest du dann genial viel Platz unterm Hintern beim Runterfahren!
Aber Achtung, hat ein "klassisches" Steueuerrohr, du könntest hier deine tapered Gabel nicht übergangsweise verwenden.

Gabel: kannst du sicher erst mal einbauen. Du musst dir aber bewusst sein, dass dein neues FR-HT damit dann gleich ein gutes Stück weniger "freeridig" sein wird. Diese Rahmen sind auf längere Gabeln ausgelegt. Mit der kurzen Einbaulänge deiner 120mm Gabel wirst du einen steileren Lenkwinkel erhalten. Daumenregel ist ca 0,5° pro 1cm Gabellänge. Als Beispiel: wenn du an einem auf 150mm Gabel ausgelegten Rahmen mit einer solchen Gabel einen Lenkwinkel von 66° hast, erhältst du also mit einer 120mm Gabel einen steileren Lenkwinkel von ca 67,5°. Das ist ein deutlich merkbarer Unterschied. Gehen wird es aber fürs erste sicherlich, bis Geld für eine längere Gabel da ist. Nur halt nicht gleich enttäuscht sein, wenn es sich nicht so abfahrtsorientiert anfühlt wie erhofft.

Innenlager: das geht, Innenlager und Kurbelgarnitur kannst du einfach übernehmen. Ist alles BSA, das heißt ein geschraubtes Innenlager. 73mm ist die Breite des Innenlagergehäuses. Falls dein CC-HT ein schmäleres Innenlagergehäuse hat, musst du nach Anleitung von Shimano eventuell 1-2 Spacer unter den Innenlagerschalen weglassen beim Umbau, das ist alles.

Was eventuell auch noch ein "Problem" werden könnte beim Umbau ist Sattelstütze und Steuersatz. Das muss halt vom Maß her passen, und da es dafür Standards gibt wie Sand am Meer, musst du da eventuell auch mit einem Neukauf rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (6. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Nettes Projekt, ich wünsche dazu schon mal viel Spaß beim Schrauben



Danke, im Kopf is das Rad natürlich schon fast fertig 



scylla schrieb:


> Du könntest dir aber z.B. auch das On-One 456 Evo2 überlegen. Die mtbbee fährt z.B. eins. Das hätte meiner Meinung nach folgende Vorteile gegenüber dem Hornet:
> - Stahlrahmen (meiner Meinung nach am Freeride-Hardtail das bessere Material, da es besser flext als Alu)
> - klassische Schnellspann-Ausfallenden, so dass du deine Laufräder ohne Umbau weiterverwenden kannst
> - *verfügbar in 14'', *was bei deiner Körpergröße durchaus ginge da der On-One Rahmen sowieso ein recht langes Oberrohr hat. Damit hättest du dann genial viel Platz unterm Hintern beim Runterfahren!
> Aber Achtung, hat ein "klassisches" Steueuerrohr, du könntest hier deine tapered Gabel nicht übergangsweise verwenden.



Okay, Stahl wäre natürlich auch extrem nett. 14" klingt spannend, wobei ich aktuell auch schon Popes Kontakt mit dem HR hatte  - nur wegen der Gabel wäre das natürlich nen "Problem", weil die gibt's nicht ganz so günstig wie ein neues Laufrad bzw. eventuell sogar nur ne neue Nabe... hmm...



scylla schrieb:


> Gabel: kannst du sicher erst mal einbauen. Du musst dir aber bewusst sein, dass dein neues FR-HT damit dann gleich ein gutes Stück weniger "freeridig" sein wird. Diese Rahmen sind auf längere Gabeln ausgelegt. Mit der kurzen Einbaulänge deiner 120mm Gabel wirst du einen steileren Lenkwinkel erhalten. Daumenregel ist ca 0,5° pro 1cm Gabellänge. Als Beispiel: wenn du an einem auf 150mm Gabel ausgelegten Rahmen mit einer solchen Gabel einen Lenkwinkel von 66° hast, erhältst du also mit einer 120mm Gabel einen steileren Lenkwinkel von ca 67,5°. Das ist ein deutlich merkbarer Unterschied. Gehen wird es aber fürs erste sicherlich, bis Geld für eine längere Gabel da ist. Nur halt nicht gleich enttäuscht sein, wenn es sich nicht so abfahrtsorientiert anfühlt wie erhofft.



Danke für den Hinweis, ich denke das spricht dann schon eher gegen die Übernahme der Gabel und dann auch für den Stahlrahmen. Wobei ich den Hornet Rahmen doch hübscher finde 



scylla schrieb:


> Innenlager: das geht, Innenlager und Kurbelgarnitur kannst du einfach übernehmen.



Okay, das is cool.

Sattelstütze mit der Hornet paßt, und nen neues Lager für die Gabel kostet jetzt auch nicht die Welt... die Gabel ist da preislich schon eher ausschlaggebend. Ohje... was hab ich mir da nur wieder in den Kopf gesetzt.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ohje... was hab ich mir da nur wieder in den Kopf gesetzt.



Willkommen in der Welt des ganz normalen Wahnsinns  

Das aktuelle Hornet gibt es übrigens leider nicht mehr in 14Zoll - diese Grösse würde ich Dir bei Deinen Maßen empfehlen - wenn Du es entsprechend nutzen willst.


----------



## Aninaj (7. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Welt des ganz normalen Wahnsinns



Oh, vielen Dank für die freundliche Begrüßung 

Und danke für den Hinweis, dann orientiere ich mich an 14". Also ein älterer Hornet Rahmen (schwer zu bekommen und sicher nicht in Wunschfarbe) oder den On One... 

Kommen wir zur nächsten Frage - welche Gabeln würden denn gut in mein neues Gefährt passen? Hatte bisher ne kleine RockShox und Magura. Denke aber zu wenig Erfahrung zu haben um da irgendwas beurteilen zu können. Vermute mal 150/160 sollten es schon sein, oder?

Gut, dass es Weihnachtsgeld gab


----------



## mtbbee (7. Januar 2016)

Du hast bis auf einen cm Körpergröße die gleichen Daten wie ich .... ich konnte das Hornet 14" Probefahren: genau die richtige Größe, 16" wäre sicher zu groß - siehe @Martina H.
Und wie @scylla schon geschrieben hat: ich habe mir einen 26" OnOne 456 Evo aufgebaut und meine alte 1 1/8" Gabel 130mm wieder herrichten lassen (1 1/8" Gabeln gibts immer wieder günstig im Bikemarkt, derzeit sind Pike und Sektor, Lyrik drin). Das Rad macht viel Spaß und wer hätte es gedacht, ich kann wie meinen "Handtäschchenrädern" sogar Berghoch fahren  . Habe das Gefühl, dass der Stahlrahmen sogar ein wenig mehr Komfort bietet als ein Alurahmen. Ersetzt zwar nicht mein Fully, findet trotzdem bei mir seinen Platz. Weiterhin kam noch die 27.5" OnOne Version in 14"  mit RS Revelution 140mm hinzu - wandert in die Heimat. Ebenso chic zu fahren ... Vorteil: Tapered Steuerrohr. Da ich Laufräder und Gabel hatte, alles recht preisgünstig. Mein Lieblingsbike bleibt trotzdem mein Fully  ... ich schone es derzeit nur ein wenig 

Hätte bei Bedarf ein Carbon 26" 100mm Fully Gabel/Rahmenset abzugeben 












Die Paddel kann man sich ja weg denken


----------



## Aninaj (7. Januar 2016)

Okay, hab grad geschaut, der OnOne Evo gibt bis 150mm her... 

Zu dem Rahmen auch gleich mal ne Frage: das Schaltauge ist ja fest in dem Rahmen integriert... Ist das so schlau? 

@MTBee - Danke für die Bilder. Ich nehme mal an 26er Räder in den 27,5er Rahmen ist wegen dem tieferen Lager keine gute Idee... - ich komm wohl nicht drum rum, gleich eine neue Gabel zu benötigen


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Okay, hab grad geschaut, der OnOne Evo gibt bis 150mm her...
> 
> Zu dem Rahmen auch gleich mal ne Frage: das Schaltauge ist ja fest in dem Rahmen integriert... Ist das so schlau?



Nun ja, schlau finde ich es nicht. Aber es ist bei Stahlrahmen kein Problem das zum Killerkriterium würde. Stahl ist "flexibel" und nicht so spröde wie Alu. Das macht auch die komfortableren Fahreigenschaften aus, weshalb viele Leute bei Hardtails Stahlrahmen bevorzugen. Daher kann man das deutlich besser einfach zurückbiegen falls es mal krumm werden sollte. Abreißen wirst du kaum hinkriegen, und wenn doch ließe sich auch einfach wieder anschweißen, was bei Alu ebenfalls nicht so einfach wäre.
Trotzdem dämlich finde ich es, weil man dann im Wald mit einem krummen Schaltauge erst mal rumbiegen darf um weiter fahren zu können, statt einfach das Schaltauge zu tauschen und das krumme später in Ruhe im Keller wieder zu richten.
Ich sag's mal so: wenn es mein Wunschrahmen wäre, der eine perfekte Geometrie hat, würde ich das feste Schaltauge einfach hinnehmen. Geo vor Schaltauge. Wenn es zwei Rahmen mit gleich guter Geo gäbe, würde ich mich für den mit Wechselschaltauge entscheiden.

26'' Laufräder in einen 27,5'' Rahmen zu stecken halte ich, wie du schon sagst, wegen der Tretlagerhöhe auch für eine nicht ganz optimale Idee. Gehen würde es schon, ähnlich wie das mit der 120mm Federgabel. Das 45650B hat eine Tretlagerabsenkung von -28mm. Es gibt durchaus auch 26'' Räder, die sogar noch mehr Tretlagerabsenkung haben. Z.B. das Commencal Meta HT hat als 26'' Version eine Tretlagerabsenkung von -30mm, auch Ragley hat schon immer so tiefe Tretlager gebaut. Es gibt durchaus einige Leute, die das mögen. Für meinen Geschmack wäre es zu tief, ich hatte mal ein Ragley mit extrem tiefem Tretlager und mochte es nicht.
Auf der Kehrseite wäre so ein Aufbau dann halt "zukunftssicher". Auch weil der 45650B Rahmen ein 44mm Steuerrohr hat, das sich mit tapered Gabeln verträgt. Sprich, du könntest jetzt einfach mit dem vorhandenen Material aufbauen (was eben eine imho suboptimale Geometrie mit recht steilem Lenkwinkel und seeehr tiefem Tretlager ergäbe, weil die zu kurze Gabel das Tretlager ja nochmal tiefer setzt) und dann nach und nach aufrüsten bei Gabel und Laufrädern, dann halt mit 650B Teilen.
Ich weiß halt nicht, wie sehr dich so ein "suboptimaler" Aufbau von den Qualitäten eines FR-HT überzeugen würde. Du musst dir dann beim ersten Fahreindruck immer bewusst machen, dass da noch mehr geht. Es wird wahrscheinlich nicht "draufsetzen und verlieben" sein.

Wenn ich es aufbauen würde, würde ich es wahrscheinlich gleich gescheit tun wollen. Vor allem mit der Gabel. Lieber gleich mehr investieren als hinterher alles für die Katz weil man mit dem Radl nicht warm wird. Man kann ja eine gebrauchte Gabel kaufen, die sich dann ohne Verlust auch wieder weiterverkaufen lässt, falls es nicht gefällt.
Bei mir entscheidet sich meistens auf der ersten Ausfahrt, ob ich ein Rad liebe oder hasse und das ändert sich dann auch meistens nicht mehr, von daher würde ich schon wollen, dass es gleich passt.


----------



## mtbbee (8. Januar 2016)

ja, Schaltauge ist am Rahmen, Stahl kann man biegen ... aber natürlich wäre austauschbar besser.

ggf kannst Du Dir auch mal das Ragley Blue Pic anschauen, allerdings ebenfalls 27.5". Denke auch, 26" in 27.5" käme das Tretlager zu tief. Irgendwo hier im ibc Forum gibts einen Tread dazu, von manchem wirds gefahren. Wenn neue Gabel, dann schaue hier im Forum, die Revelation RCT3 wird oft um die 200 bis 250 Euro angeboten, ist ne gute Gabel, muss nicht immer ne Pike sein. Wenns ne Pike sein soll, hätte noch ne Dual Position frisch von Sram zurück da. 
LRS: wennDu gute Naben hast, geht auch umspeichen ...


----------



## lucie (8. Januar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ja, Schaltauge ist am Rahmen, Stahl kann man biegen ... aber natürlich wäre austauschbar besser.
> 
> ggf kannst Du Dir auch mal das Ragley Blue Pic anschauen, allerdings ebenfalls 27.5". Denke auch, 26" in 27.5" käme das Tretlager zu tief. Irgendwo hier im ibc Forum gibts einen Tread dazu, von manchem wirds gefahren. Wenn neue Gabel, dann schaue hier im Forum, die Revelation RCT3 wird oft um die 200 bis 250 Euro angeboten, ist ne gute Gabel, muss nicht immer ne Pike sein. Wenns ne Pike sein soll, hätte noch ne Dual Position frisch von Sram zurück da.
> LRS: wennDu gute Naben hast, geht auch umspeichen ...



Pike geht dann aber im On One 26" nicht - Gabel ist tapered, Steuerrohr am 456 1 1/8!!!


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Pike geht dann aber im On One 26" nicht - Gabel ist tapered, Steuerrohr am 456 1 1/8!!!



Why? Die Pike gibt's doch auch mit 1 1/8... Oder meinst du speziell die Pike von mtbbee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (8. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Why? Die Pike gibt's doch auch mit 1 1/8... Oder meinst du speziell die Pike von mtbbee?



Die "alte" Pike hatte 1 1/8, die aktuellen haben meines Wissens nur noch tapered und 15mm Steckachse. Kann mich aber auch irren...


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Die "alte" Pike hatte 1 1/8, die aktuellen haben meines Wissens nur noch tapered und 15mm Steckachse. Kann mich aber auch irren...



argh, du hast Recht. Dann hatte ich da wohl was durcheinander gebracht.
Hab eben auf der Sram Homepage nachgeschaut: "GABELSCHAFTOPTIONEN: Aluminium zulaufend"... also wirklich nur noch tapered. So was blödes!
Sorry für's Verwirrung stiften.


----------



## mtbbee (8. Januar 2016)

ich meinte eigentlich eher ne alte Pike aus dem Bikemarkt, vor Kurzem waren noch zwei mit durchgängig 1 1/8" drin ... 
Hatte ich mir übrlegt, doch dann hat mein Gabelzauberer ne alte U-Turn Revelation reparieren können. 
Neue Pikes nur noch tapered, neue Revelation noch mit 1 1/8" möglich: https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Revelation-RCT3-Solo-Air-26-Federgabel-p35840/


----------



## lucie (8. Januar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich eher ne alte Pike aus dem Bikemarkt, vor Kurzem waren noch zwei mit durchgängig 1 1/8" drin ...
> Hatte ich mir übrlegt, doch dann hat mein Gabelzauberer ne alte U-Turn Revelation reparieren können.
> Neue Pikes nur noch tapered, neue Revelation noch mit 1 1/8" möglich: https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Revelation-RCT3-Solo-Air-26-Federgabel-p35840/



Die alte Pike ist aber auch sackenschwer - 2200-2400 Grämmchen, je nach Ausstattung (Coil oder Air). Würde ich jetzt so nicht empfehlen, dann eher die Revelation.


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Die alte Pike ist aber auch sackenschwer - 2200-2400 Grämmchen, je nach Ausstattung (Coil oder Air). Würde ich jetzt so nicht empfehlen, dann eher die Revelation.



Ja, die Ur-Pike ist ein Klotz. Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass eine "alte" Lyrik Air steifer ist als die "uralte" Pike, bei mehr Funktion und weniger Gewicht. Und im Gebrauchtmarkt auch mit 1 1/8 Schaft zu bekommen, wenn auch selten.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Januar 2016)

Leute, ich glaube, dass interessiert @Aninaj  eher weniger....

Fassen wir mal zusammen

Gabel - dann nur Rahmen mit Tapered oder 44er Schaft (um bei On one zu bleiben, dann den 45650b). Wenn 456 Evo - dann gleich neue Gabel (Achsaufnahme der Räder beachten und 1 1/8tel Gabelschaft). Mit ein bisschen Glück geht Gabelverkauf und -neukauf plusminus Null auf.

Laufräder - können beim 456 Evo übernommen werden, wenn sie hinten Schnellspanner haben. - Es sei denn 45650b - dann machen auch die grösseren Räder Sinn, also Neu/Gebraucht

Bremse- passt sowieso, ggf Leitungen kürzen/entlüften.

Schaltung/Antrieb - kann übernommen werden

Anbauteile -  auch, ggf. anderer Vorbau, Sattelstützenmass (On One ist 30.9) und Länge beachten: beim OnOne brauchst Du irgendwas mit 400/420er Länge - versenkbar??

Fazit:

Auf Grund Deine Körpermaße das 456 Evo, kommt auch günstiger, da dann nur eine neue Gabel fällig wird.

Ansonsten geht auch das Nukeproof Snap ( auf die richtigrn Ausfallenden achten und in Regular) - da kannst Du sogar Deine Gabel behalten (musst Du sogar, bei der Geo keine längere Einbauhöhe) und eins zu eins umschrauben - das Teil bekommst Du allerdings nur  noch gebraucht, macht aber auch richtig Spass. Nicht verwirren lassen: ist als 4x aufgeführt, kann man aber auch sehr gut auf Tour fahren. Eigene Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ansonsten geht auch das Nukeproof Snap ( auf die richtigrn Ausfallenden achten und in Regular) - da kannst Du sogar Deine Gabel behalten und eins zu eins umschrauben - das Teil bekommst Du allerdings nur  noch gebraucht, macht aber auch richtig Spass. Nicht verwirren lassen: ist als 4x aufgeführt, kann man aber auch sehr gut auf Tour fahren. Eigene Erfahrung


Hiermit bestätigt. Steht jetzt bei mir, falls Probefahrwunsch besteht  
Ab heute nachmittag endlich mit Variostütze (und mit kaum noch Nackenschmerzen wird's endlich mal wieder bewegt)


----------



## Martina H. (9. Januar 2016)

@WarriorPrincess 

na, dann war es doch eine gute Entscheidung 

@WarriorPrincess und @mtbbee  :

Ihr könntet die Bikes ja mal vermessen (wie nach Muster im Ordner) und fotografieren - dann können sie da mit rein


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Januar 2016)

Hab ich schon so lang mit den anderen beiden vor...  Die Zeit fehlt einfach...


----------



## Diesti (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo! Geb hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

Hab beide Bikes letztes Jahr getestet zuerst das Hornet dann das 45650B mit 26" Laufrädern, beide mit einer 150mm DPA Pike und werd mal meinen Eindruck schildern!

Hornet:
Finde es Bergablastiger als das 45650B (wahrscheinlich auch bedingt durch das kurze Sitzrohr, im steilen Technischen Terrain war das Super)
sehr steif und auf ruppigen Strecken wenig Komfort
keine Flaschenhalter Bohrungen (wirds aber wahrscheinlich vertragen wenn man selbst nachhilft)
Optik Bulliger und Agressiver
vorbereitung für innenverlegte Variostütze leider ohne Leitungsführung


45650b:
Läuft super mit 26" Rädern, Tretlagerhöhe 330mm
Geht Welten besser ums Eck als das Hornet
ruhiger zu Fahren, kickt nicht so extrem
sieht schön filigran aus, und in Raw machen die Löt und Schweißstellen schon was her
geht leichter aufs Hinterrad

Hoff das hilft dir ein wenig.

Mir hats Hornet super gefallen, und ich werd mir sicher eines in Large besorgen und wieder mal umbauen.
In wie fern du mit einem Medium 16" Hornet zurecht kommst bei deiner Größe kann ich auch nicht sagen, denn speziell am Hardtail hat man ja gern mehr Platz da man ja mehr Arbeiten muss als am Fully. Bei einem 18" Sitzrohr ists bei mir mit normaler Sattelstütze Optimal, mit einer Reverb wars schon nicht so Toll.

Ich kann auch sagen das ich mit 26" im 45650B gut zurecht komme, und wenns dann mal passt hau ich einen 650B rein. Das Hornet ist ja offiziell auch mit beiden größen fahrbar. Deine Tapered Gabel könntest ja auch weiter verwenden im 45650B, und wenn der Laufradsatz mal abdankt gleich einen stabilen 650B rein

Gruß Rene


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2016)

Diesti schrieb:


> ...denn speziell am Hardtail hat man ja gern mehr Platz da man ja mehr Arbeiten muss als am Fully.



*unterschreib*


----------



## Martina H. (10. Januar 2016)

Kurze Fragen: 

Wie gross bist Du?
Welches Modell des Hornets ist das?
Ist die Sattelhöhe auf den Bildern Deine Fahrhöhe?


----------



## Diesti (10. Januar 2016)

Bin 178 mit 84 Sl, Stütze wurde im Uphill noch ausgefahren ;-) es war ein 2015 Medium Rahmen, hab es dann verkauft wegen dem kurzen sitzrohr, weil das auf die Dauer sicher nicht Haltbar gewesen wäre. Häng mal ein Bild an wo der Sattel in Uphill position steht.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Januar 2016)

aaah, das sieht doch schon deutlich besser aus 

Der 2015 war doch auch kein reiner 26Zöller mehr, oder?

Ausserdem zu gross für @Aninaj , da nicht mehr in " Klein" zur Verfügung - trotzdem lieben Dank für Deinen Vergleich. Interessant, dass das 4560b  mit 26Zoll die gleiche Tretlagerhöhe hat wie die Hornisse - hätte ich eher deutlich tiefer geschätzt - 2.4er Reifen?


----------



## Diesti (10. Januar 2016)

Hornet war auch für beide LR Größen freigegeben. War grad nochmal im Keller beim On One! Hast recht gehabt, 330er Tretlagerhöhe warns anscheinend beim Hornet. Das 45650B steht jetzt mit 2,5er Schlappen auf 320mm mit der 160 Pike die auch eine 650B gabel ist.Auf alle fälle wollt ich sagen dass das On One 45650B in der kleineren Größe dann auch sicher ne super Alternative is. Mit 120mm Gabel und 26zoll wirds Tretlager aber scho arg Tief werden


----------



## drobbel (10. Januar 2016)

Bei Dartmoor gäbs auch noch das Primal als Alternative...Tretlagerhöhe ist für mich mit 26" top, und Flaschenhalter ist auch möglich 
Wenn du erstmal auch die alte Gabel behalten willst, wäre das sicher auch die bessere Wahl als das Hornet, die alten Laufräder könntst auch behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. Januar 2016)

@Diesti 

Na, dann war ich ja garnicht soooo verkehrt: 2.5 er Reifen und 160er Gabel - sind am Ende bestimmt 2/3cm.


Aber wir haben jetzt ja  genug Infos für @Aninaj zusammengesammelt - von ihr kommt jetzt garnichts mehr, wahrscheinlich haben wir sie zu sehr verwirrt


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2016)

BB-Drop ist am Hornet und am 45650B laut Geometrie-Tabelle identisch!
-28 mm
Kein Wunder, dass die Tretlagerhöhe mit gleichen Laufrädern und gleichen Reifen dann an beiden Rädern gleich ist 

Beide Räder sind imho eher für 650B ausgelegt. 26'' geht halt auch.
Wie gesagt, gibt auch "reinrassige" 26'' Räder, die einen ähnlichen oder gar noch größeren BB-Drop haben, und die haben durchaus ihre Fans. Mir wär's halt nix, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Das Primal finde ich eher nicht so pralle. Das hat in Größe "Small" 430mm Sitzrohrlänge. Finde ich für ein Bergab-Hardtail zu hoch für die Körpergröße von Aninaj. Da ist das Hornet deutlich besser, das hat in Größe "Medium" 400mm Sitzrohrlänge, das ist ok. Noch besser wäre halt die Sitzrohrlänge vom 45650B oder Evo2 in 14''. Ich finde, solange noch eine Sattelstütze ausreichend weit reinpasst, gibt es keine zu kurzen Sitzrohre... nur zu lange


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Ich finde, solange noch eine Sattelstütze ausreichend weit reinpasst, gibt es keine zu kurzen Sitzrohre... nur zu lange



Unterschreib!


----------



## Aninaj (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen lieben Dank für diese super interessanten Diskussionen und sorry für's nicht melden, war Schneewandern - hab noch kein Rahmen gefunden zum basteln, da musste was anderes her 

Also ein hohes Tretlager ist mir z.B. eher wichtig, da ich aktuell immer Angst hab hängen zu bleiben (was realistisch nicht oft passiert und nen Bashguard schützt alles wichtige), nur wenn ich dann weiß, dass ich mit nem eher niedrigerem Tretlager unterwegs bin... neeeee

Dann hab ich nochmal nachgeschaut und muss mich entschuldigen - ich hab ne 1 1/8 Gabel, die ich also so erstmal ans OnOne 465 übernehmen könnte  Aber ganz klar werde ich mich nach was Größerem umsehen und mal im Bikemarkt vorbeischauen.

Bleibt nur noch ne neue Sattelstütze, aber die alte wäre dann wahrscheinlich eh zu kurz 

Ich denke also, das OnOne 456 Evo2 wäre wohl der passendste und am einfachsten zu bekommende Rahmen. 

Soll ich ihn gleich bestellen, oder noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen?


----------



## Martina H. (11. Januar 2016)

Farbe?


----------



## Aninaj (11. Januar 2016)

Ich tendiere zu "Hot Smoked Paprika"


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Soll ich ihn gleich bestellen, oder noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen?



träum schön 
(von einem 456Evo2 in Hot Smoked Paprika )


----------



## lucie (11. Januar 2016)

Ich tendiere zu gelb...


----------



## Aninaj (11. Januar 2016)

das gelb sieht mir zu sehr nach Postkutsche aus... Außerdem ist mein Reiserad schon "melone". Da muss was anderes her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (11. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> das gelb sieht mir zu sehr nach Postkutsche aus... Außerdem ist mein Reiserad schon "melone". Da muss was anderes her



gute Entscheidung, evtl. bald drei  gelbe Rahmen wären hier auch total langweilig - würde Paprika empfehlen, allerdings sind die Farben in der Realität viel schärfer  ... die Aufbauten in raw sehen auch nicht schlecht aus.

Gabel: ne 120er geht ja fürs erste, vielleicht gibts ja für Deine vorhandene ein Upgrade, also eine 140er Kartusche oder so. Ich fahre in meinem 26" ne 130er, 140 wäre auch noch gut, mehr wäre mir die Front zu hoch. So auch am 27.5" : da war mir die 160er Pike vorne zu hoch, die 140er Revelation ist perfekt, zumal ich auch gerne steiler Berghoch klettere ...

Also träum schön aber warte nicht zu lang, viele 14" Rahmen sind nicht mehr da


----------



## Aninaj (11. Januar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> würde Paprika empfehlen, allerdings sind die Farben in der Realität viel schärfer  ... die Aufbauten mit in raw sehen auch nicht schlecht aus.



Hab grad mal ein paar aufgebaute Räder in "Paprika" ergoogelt - gefällt


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2016)

Tipps wenn du bei On-One bestellst:

- die Thomson Elite Sattelstütze gibt's da zu einem guten Kurs http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/SPTHELITE/thomson-elite-seatpost
- die On-One Reifen made by Maxxis (Chunky Monkey) taugen was und sind recht günstig http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYOOCM26X24/on-one-chunky-monkey-26x24-tyre
- Steuersatz kann man sich dort direkt einpressen lassen, wenn man keinen Bock hat, das selbst zu tun oder hier zum Radladen zu laufen. Man muss dann eben den Steuersatz auch bei On-One kaufen http://www.on-one.co.uk/bike-servicing


----------



## Aninaj (11. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Tipps wenn du bei On-One bestellst:
> 
> - die Thomson Elite Sattelstütze gibt's da zu einem guten Kurs http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/SPTHELITE/thomson-elite-seatpost
> - die On-One Reifen made by Maxxis (Chunky Monkey) taugen was und sind recht günstig http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYOOCM26X24/on-one-chunky-monkey-26x24-tyre
> - Steuersatz kann man sich dort direkt einpressen lassen, wenn man keinen Bock hat, das selbst zu tun oder hier zum Radladen zu laufen. Man muss dann eben den Steuersatz auch bei On-One kaufen http://www.on-one.co.uk/bike-servicing



Oh, danke. Sattelstütze hab ich auch grad schon geschaut, allerdings frag ich mich grad wie lang sie sein muss und wie lang sie sein darf...

Reifen hab ich grad neue auf die Felgen gezogen, die müssen erstmal runtergefahren werden... 

Und Steuersatz ist kein Problem, hab sozusagen die Werkstatt an der Hand


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2016)

Standard-Berechnungsformel zum Sattelstützenauszug ist 0,885*Schrittlänge von Tretlager bis Satteloberkante. Einstecktiefe (üblicher Weise 10cm) der Stütze in den Rahmen berücksichtigen. Außerdem die Bauhöhe des Sattels.
Damit hast du einen ungefähren Startwert wie lang die Stütze auf jeden Fall sein sollte. Ist finde ich eher der obere Grenzwert. Für mich spuckt die Berechnungsformel zu viel aus, ich fahr meinen Sattel deutlich tiefer als damit berechnet.
Zu lang ist kein Problem, dafür gibt es Rohrschneider.
Ich würde sagen, du solltest die 410mm Stütze nehmen.


----------



## mtbbee (11. Januar 2016)

77er SL ist nicht gerade langbeinig, habe ich ja ebenfalls. Fahre ne KS mit 150er Hub als 385er Version, passt genau, dürfte nicht kürzer sein.
Würde die 410er Thomsen empfehlen, die 367er ist zu kurz, soll je mind 10cm drin stecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (11. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Standard-Berechnungsformel zum Sattelstützenauszug ist 0,885*Schrittlänge von Tretlager bis Satteloberkante. Einstecktiefe (üblicher Weise 10cm) der Stütze in den Rahmen berücksichtigen. Außerdem die Bauhöhe des Sattels.
> Damit hast du einen ungefähren Startwert wie lang die Stütze auf jeden Fall sein sollte. Ist finde ich eher der obere Grenzwert. Für mich spuckt die Berechnungsformel zu viel aus, ich fahr meinen Sattel deutlich tiefer als damit berechnet.
> Zu lang ist kein Problem, dafür gibt es Rohrschneider.
> Ich würde sagen, du solltest die 410mm Stütze nehmen.



Cool, Danke. Ich hab auch gleich mal nachgemessen, das paßt ziemlich gut, wenn ich zu meiner Schrittlänge noch die Schuhsohle addiere  Also fahre ich wohl etwas höher als berechnet. Jedenfalls brauche ich mindestens eine 390er Sattelstütze und das ist dann schon knirsch. Also besser länger. Und abschneiden geht immer  Drankleben wird schwierig


----------



## Aninaj (11. Januar 2016)

Aus und Vorbei mit der Träumerei...

hab bestellt


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Fahre ne KS mit 150er Hub als 385er Version



Spezialanfertigung?



Aninaj schrieb:


> Aus und Vorbei mit der Träumerei...
> 
> hab bestellt



Glückwunsch   - dann bau mal um und berichte...


----------



## mtbbee (12. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Spezialanfertigung?


bist Du kleinlich  ... hast recht, 125 mm Hub als Dropzone bzw. 150er als 435 Supernatural


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aus und Vorbei mit der Träumerei...
> 
> hab bestellt


*ggg* Kenn ich das Gefühl, wenn aus Träumen auf einmal Realität wird - am Anfang eine Mischung aus "Was hab ich getan?" und "Yippieh"


----------



## Aninaj (12. Januar 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> *ggg* Kenn ich das Gefühl, wenn aus Träumen auf einmal Realität wird - am Anfang eine Mischung aus "Was hab ich getan?" und "Yippieh"



So ungefähr  Ich frag mich nur, warum ich noch keine Auftragsbestätigung per eMail bekommen habe


----------



## Aninaj (12. Januar 2016)

Bei mir gehts in Runde 2 - ne neue Gabel. Im Bikemarkt hab ich aktuell nur eine Fox Talas 32 RL gefunden. Da ich mich da nicht wirklich auskenne - würde die Gabel passen um ein schönes Bike zu bekommen?

Ansonsten scheint das Angebot für Steckachsen durchaus deutlich größer zu sein, dann bräuchte ich allerdings noch nen neues Laufrad vorn - denke umspeichen lohnt sich nicht wirklich.

Hat theoretisch natürlich keine Eile - aber wenn der Rahmen erst da ist... uih uih uih


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt hab ich aktuell nur eine Fox Talas 32 RL gefunden.



uah, ich finde an jedem einzelnen Buchstaben davon einen Fehler 
1. Fox
2. 32
3. Talas

die mit Abstand schlimmste Gabel, die ich je gefahren habe.

Meine Empfehlung: Guck nach einer Revelation RCT3. Oder Sektor, die hat halt die "billigere" Dämpfung, lässt sich aber durch Einbau einer RCT3 Druckstufe einfach pimpen.

Jetzt geht das wieder los: die wirklich gute Lösung wäre eigentlich eine Steckachs-Gabel (wegen Angebot und Steifigkeit) und ein neues Vorderrad. Blöder Konsumterror


----------



## Aninaj (12. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> uah, ich finde an jedem einzelnen Buchstaben davon einen Fehler
> 1. Fox
> 2. 32
> 3. Talas



 okay, habe verstanden...



scylla schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung: Guck nach einer Revelation RCT3. Oder Sektor, die hat halt die "billigere" Dämpfung, lässt sich aber durch Einbau einer RCT3 Druckstufe einfach pimpen.



Okay, da habe ich bisher nur nix mit Schnellspanner gefunden. 



scylla schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das wieder los: die wirklich gute Lösung wäre eigentlich eine Steckachs-Gabel (wegen Angebot und Steifigkeit) und ein neues Vorderrad. Blöder Konsumterror



Selbst schuld, wie kann ich auch auf die Idee kommen mein Rad umzubauen  Na gut, dann schau ich mal noch parallel wegen einem neuen Vorderrad... hab ja sonst nix zu tun


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2016)

Ich hab da eine Sektor Coil (150mm) mit RCT3 Druckstufe, 1 1/8 Schaft und 15mm Achse im Keller rumliegen, die ich sowieso mal verkaufen wollte. Schaftlänge müsste ich nachmessen. Ist halt wegen Coil nicht ganz leicht, wiegt glaub knapp 2kg. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> uah, ich finde an jedem einzelnen Buchstaben davon einen Fehler
> 1. Fox
> 2. 32
> 3. Talas






 - seh ich genauso - Fox werde ich neverever mehr fahren! (Wobei ich natürlich fairerweise sagen muss, dass ich die aktuellen Modelle nicht kenne und nicht weiss, wie sie funktionieren.)

Besorg Dir eine Revelation/Sektor - die funktionieren wenigstens - bzw. (wenn nicht) gibt es hier genug Ansprechpartner, die sie dazu bringen zu funktionieren. Mit ein bisschen Interesse/Geschick kann man es sogar selber machen.

Eine RCT3 mit den Parametern Schnellspanner und 1 1/8el zu finden wird schwierig. Eine 1 1/8el mit Schnellspanner gibt es zwar selten, aber immerhin ab und an. Guck mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen (und natürlich immer wieder hier im Bikemarkt) da tauchen immer mal wieder welche auf. So um die 150/200 Euro. Wenn Dir dann die Dämpfung nicht gut genug funktioniert, kannst  Du nachrüsten.


----------



## lucie (12. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> uah, ich finde an jedem einzelnen Buchstaben davon einen Fehler
> 1. Fox
> 2. 32
> 3. Talas



 

Bin selbst nur mal kurz eine Float gefahren - nie wieder, fand die auch nicht pralle. Meine Fox Vanilla RCT 140mm mit Fitkartusche hingegen läuft und läuft und läuft - das Ganze bisher ohne großen Service, hatte nur mal die Staubringe getauscht. Läßt sich für eine Stahlfedergabel von super sensibel bis bockhart einstellen. Die darf trotz "Fox" auch bleiben, ansonsten kommt mir nur Rock Shox ans Bike - empfehle auch die Revelation, nur wird es mit der RCT3 mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft recht schwer werden, eine zu ergattern.

Diese hier ginge auch, wenn es nicht gleich 150mm sein müssen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/715461-rock-shox-revelation-130-mm-26-zoll


----------



## Aninaj (12. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Besorg Dir eine Revelation/Sektor - die funktionieren wenigstens - bzw. (wenn nicht) gibt es hier genug Ansprechpartner, die sie dazu bringen zu funktionieren. Mit ein bisschen Interesse/Geschick kann man es sogar selber machen.



Der aktuelle Gabel habe ich letztes Jahr selbst zu einem Service verholfen. Da ich bisher aber nur ÖL/Luft Gabeln gefahren bin, hab ich von Coil so gar keinen Plan, aber wenn ihr sagt, Sektor ist an sich ne gute Gabel... glaub ich euch das einfach mal 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Guck mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen (und natürlich immer wieder hier im Bikemarkt) da tauchen immer mal wieder welche auf. So um die 150/200 Euro. Wenn Dir dann die Dämpfung nicht gut genug funktioniert, kannst  Du nachrüsten.



Jepp, ebay, kleinanzeigen, bikemarkt - check ich alle 5 min, damit ich ja nix verpasse LOL


----------



## Aninaj (12. Januar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Diese hier ginge auch, wenn es nicht gleich 150mm sein müssen:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/715461-rock-shox-revelation-130-mm-26-zoll



Da ich eine 120er Gabel habe, die auch paßt, wäre das glaube weniger sinnvoll. Wenn ne Neue, dann schon auch 150. Und dann eben noch nen neues Laufrad für vorn, ich speich ja eh so gerne ein


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Meine Fox Vanilla RCT 140mm mit Fitkartusche hingegen läuft und läuft und läuft



halt sie in Ehren! Auch wenn sie nicht furchtbar steif ist, die einzig vernünftige Foxgabel  (ok, Van geht auch )


----------



## Aninaj (14. Januar 2016)

Also das war echt ne blöde Idee mit dem Radumbau 

Nachdem sich nun herauskristallisiert hat, dass das mit einer 1 1/8 Gabel mit Schnellspanner schwierig wird, hab ich mich also wegen einem neuen VR umgeschaut, um eine Steckachsengabel nehmen zu können. Und beim Suchen bin ich dabei auf so cooole blaue Felgen gestoßen, die (im Idealfall) mit dem Blau der Decals auf dem Rahmen harmonieren (oder auch nicht) und finde das grad ne ganz grandiose Idee ... 

Nur wenn das so weiter geht, hab ich am Ende doch ein neues Rad und das Alte steht noch halb vollständig hier rum 

Wollte ich nur mal los werden


----------



## Bettina (15. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Nur wenn das so weiter geht, hab ich am Ende doch ein neues Rad und das Alte steht noch halb vollständig hier rum


So ging es mir auch. Wollte nur neue Felgen und dann wurde der Antrieb komplett umgebaut, der Rahmen getauscht, die Bremsen .... nur die Gabel blieb, da ich die Naben nicht geändert hatte. Scheint also normal zu sein.


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2016)

jaja, grausam ist das Bikerleben
Es hätte mich eh gewundert, wenn es dir anders ergangen wäre


----------



## Aninaj (15. Januar 2016)

Da hättet ihr mich ja auch mal vorwarnen können, wenn ihr das alle wisst  und mich nicht so brutal auflaufen lassen... 

Mein Rahmen ist unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2016)

manche Sachen findet man besser selbst raus. Das teilt den Schock in mundgerechte Häppchen


----------



## mtbbee (15. Januar 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> So ging es mir auch. Wollte nur neue Felgen und dann wurde der Antrieb komplett umgebaut, der Rahmen getauscht, die Bremsen .... nur die Gabel blieb, da ich die Naben nicht geändert hatte. Scheint also normal zu sein.



seit einem gewissen Ladiestreffen mangelt es eben nicht mehr an Ideen und Gelegenheiten - inkl. eigener Nase


----------



## Martina H. (15. Januar 2016)

Wie war das?



Aninaj schrieb:


> Also das war echt ne blöde Idee mit dem Radumbau





Martina H. schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Welt des ganz normalen Wahnsinns





Aninaj schrieb:


> Da hättet ihr mich ja auch mal vorwarnen können, wenn ihr das alle wisst  und mich nicht so brutal auflaufen lassen...



Jaja 




Aninaj schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist unterwegs



Glückwunsch


----------



## Aninaj (16. Januar 2016)

Zwar hat der Rahmen es heute noch nicht zu mir geschafft. Aber noch bin ja eh gar nicht gut vorbereitet. Daher habe ich mal angefangen und den ersten Teil seht ihr hier.






Morgen gehts dann weiter (den Rest abbauen und putzen). Jetzt wird aber erstmal in die Pedalen getreten


----------



## Martina H. (16. Januar 2016)

au ja, und dann ab damit in den Aufbauthread - da hatten wir ja lange nix


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Januar 2016)

Ja, Schande über mich, das Meta war so fix aufgebaut, dass es gar nichts zu erzählen gab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (17. Januar 2016)

So, mein alter Rahmen is nackisch und die abgebauten Teile sind grundgeputzt und die Lager teils neu gefettet.

Allerdings fehlen noch ein paar Teile und da ich mich da grad überhaupt nicht entscheiden kann, wollte ich hier mal fragen.

(1) Felgen. Da ich nun vorn eine Gabel mit Steckachse bekomme, brauche ich mind. vorn ein neues Laufrad. Das führte dann letztlich zu der Idee blaue Felgen zu nehmen, da ich ansonsten aus dem alten Rad blaue Anbauteile habe. Der Satz AlexRims Supra 30 in blau ist aber auch nicht grad günstig - die meisten günstigeren Felgen habe meist ein eher dunkles, krasses blau, das möchte ich dann nicht. Oder doch einfach schwarze Felgen? Da ist die Auswahl wohl deutlich größer - was wäre denn da sinnvoll?

(2) Scheiben. Bremsen haben ich (XT),  aber ich habe überlegt hinten statt einer 180er nur eine 160er Scheibe zu verbauen - eine 180er Scheibe für vorn liegt hier noch rum, für hinten müßte ich so oder so eine kaufen. Für einer 160er bräuchte ich aber noch einen IS-PM Adapter, für 180 hätte ich einen... 160er wäre etwas leichter und sollte eigentlich ja reichen... und so'n Adapter kostet ja jetzt auch nicht die Welt...

(3) Steuersatz. Ich hatte ein Auge auf den Cane Creek Forty geworfen. Weil ich den Lizard so cool finde und der Steuersatz einen kleinen blauen Streifen hat... öhm ja, gute Gründe wie ihr seht . Der sollte aber doch ausreichen, oder doch besser nen Acros (fahr ich am Fully und am Reiserad...) oder ... ?

Eigentlich sollte es ja wirklich super low budget werden... jetzt versuch ich wohl grad so'n mittelding zwischen low budget und soll trotzdem nach was aussehen... herje


----------



## Martina H. (17. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> (1) Felgen. Da ich nun vorn eine Gabel mit Steckachse bekomme, brauche ich mind. vorn ein neues Laufrad. Das führte dann letztlich zu der Idee blaue Felgen zu nehmen, da ich ansonsten aus dem alten Rad blaue Anbauteile habe. Der Satz AlexRims Supra 30 in blau ist aber auch nicht grad günstig - die meisten günstigeren Felgen habe meist ein eher dunkles, krasses blau, das möchte ich dann nicht. Oder doch einfach schwarze Felgen? Da ist die Auswahl wohl deutlich größer - was wäre denn da sinnvoll?



Das ist natürlich Geschmacksache, mir persönlich gefallen farbige Felgen garnicht. Bedenke, das das Blau am Rahmen eher ein lackiertes Aussehen hat, die Felgen aber eloxiert sind - das kann gut aussehen, muss aber nicht. Dann kommt es darauf an, was Du investieren wilkst. Warum nicht erstmal das hintere Rad nehmen und nur vorne aufbauen? Spart Geld und Du kannst erstmal sehen, ob es Dir überhaupt  taugt. 



Aninaj schrieb:


> (2) Scheiben. Bremsen haben ich (XT), aber ich habe überlegt hinten statt einer 180er nur eine 160er Scheibe zu verbauen - eine 180er Scheibe für vorn liegt hier noch rum, für hinten müßte ich so oder so eine kaufen. Für einer 160er bräuchte ich aber noch einen IS-PM Adapter, für 180 hätte ich einen... 160er wäre etwas leichter und sollte eigentlich ja reichen... und so'n Adapter kostet ja jetzt auch nicht die Welt...



Sicher ist eine 160er Scheibe leichter - ob es Sinn macht, bei einem 2,5 Kilo Rahmen 50 gr. für die Scheibe zu sparen  . Also auch hier: zugunsten der Investition erstmal das nehmen, was man hat.



Aninaj schrieb:


> (3) Steuersatz. Ich hatte ein Auge auf den Cane Creek Forty geworfen. Weil ich den Lizard so cool finde und der Steuersatz einen kleinen blauen Streifen hat... öhm ja, gute Gründe wie ihr seht . Der sollte aber doch ausreichen, oder doch besser nen Acros (fahr ich am Fully und am Reiserad...) oder ... ?



Steuersatz von Acros muss nicht sein, ein FSA reicht durchaus, natürlich hat Acros den Namen  ob die Qualität wirklich so viel besser ist? Ansonsten natürlich einen englischen Steuersatz für das englische Bike: Hope  - aber wenn die Optik Dir so wichtig ist. Wobei auch hier: ob die Farbe wirklich passt?



Aninaj schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es ja wirklich super low budget werden... jetzt versuch ich wohl grad so'n mittelding zwischen low budget und soll trotzdem nach was aussehen... herje



Da haben wir es wieder: Willkommen in der Welt....


----------



## Aninaj (17. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Geschmacksache, mir persönlich gefallen farbige Felgen garnicht. Bedenke, das das Blau am Rahmen eher ein lackiertes Aussehen hat, die Felgen aber eloxiert sind - das kann gut aussehen, muss aber nicht. Dann kommt es darauf an, was Du investieren wilkst. Warum nicht erstmal das hintere Rad nehmen und nur vorne aufbauen? Spart Geld und Du kannst erstmal sehen, ob es Dir überhaupt  taugt.



Muss einfach taugen  Aber die von dir vorgeschlagene Variante war die ursprünliche Idee. Und dann kamen die blauen Felgen  Bisherige Felgen sind Mavics XM319... die nachzukaufen kostet glaube nicht die Welt.. dachte nur, die ist vielleicht nen bissle dünn mit 19 mm Maulweite... - und wegen dem nicht-eloxiert Rahmenblau - da gibts doch beim Autohändler bestimmt auch ne passende Folie 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Sicher ist eine 160er Scheibe leichter - ob es Sinn macht, bei einem 2,5 Kilo Rahmen 50 gr. für die Scheibe zu sparen  . Also auch hier: zugunsten der Investition erstmal das nehmen, was man hat.



Ach immer diese Vernunftsvorschläge  Die 160er war auch ne Idee, weil ich mir beim Bremsen oft das Hinterrad blockiere (mit 180er) und die Hoffnung hab, das 160 ein wenig schwerer "zu machen"... auch nur ne Illusion?



Martina H. schrieb:


> Steuersatz von Acros muss nicht sein, ein FSA reicht durchaus, natürlich hat Acros den Namen  ob die Qualität wirklich so viel besser ist? Ansonsten natürlich einen englischen Steuersatz für das englische Bike: Hope  - aber wenn die Optik Dir so wichtig ist. Wobei auch hier: ob die Farbe wirklich passt?



Och, die Optik ist eigentlich nicht sooo wichtig  Und nen blauen Steuersatz möchte ich nicht, das sieht glaube blöde. Schon grundsolide schwarz, mit nem Lizard drauf oder auch nicht ... verdammt


----------



## Aninaj (17. Januar 2016)

Ich bin grad auf die grandiose Idee gekommen, einfach das VorderRad vom Fully meines Freundes zu nehmen - passende Steckachse mit 180er Scheibe. Würde passen und wäre seeeeeehr günstig. Leider fand er die Idee irgendwie überhaupt nicht so gut wie ich


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Muss einfach taugen  Aber die von dir vorgeschlagene Variante war die ursprünliche Idee. Und dann kamen die blauen Felgen  Bisherige Felgen sind Mavics XM319... die nachzukaufen kostet glaube nicht die Welt.. dachte nur, die ist vielleicht nen bissle dünn mit 19 mm Maulweite... - und wegen dem nicht-eloxiert Rahmenblau - da gibts doch beim Autohändler bestimmt auch ne passende Folie



19mm finde ich auch dünn. Da kann man bei vernünftig breiten Reifen ja eigentlich nur DH Karkassen mit 2 Bar fahren.
Fällt wieder unter die Kategorie: geht schon, aber... 
Die Idee mit den blauen Felgen finde ich eigentlich gar nicht so übel. Da dann aber die Felgen und der "Hot Paprika" Rahmen knallen, würde ich damit gut sein lassen. Also die restlichen Anbauteile dann eher unauffällig. Also kein blauer Steuersatz oder ähnliches. Das sieht sonst finde ich zu schnell "verzettelt" aus, wenn dann auch noch jedes kleine Schräubchen versucht, den großen Farbfeldern die Show zu stehlen.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Ach immer diese Vernunftsvorschläge  Die 160er war auch ne Idee, weil ich mir beim Bremsen oft das Hinterrad blockiere (mit 180er) und die Hoffnung hab, das 160 ein wenig schwerer "zu machen"... auch nur ne Illusion?



Ehrlich gesagt: ich würd auch tauschen. Und vorne dann auch gleich ne 203mm Scheibe dran. Aber erst nach dem Winter 
Wenn's tatsächlich noch ein bissel mehr schneien sollte, schadet eine größere Scheibe hinten nicht. Auch wenn man das normal nicht macht, aber manchmal ist es halt doch besser mehr hinten zu bremsen. So zum Beispiel in tiefem Schnee oder Modder. Überall wo sich das Vorderrad halt eh nur eingräbt wenn man es übermäßig belastet. Daher würd ich das Projekt "Bremsscheibenwechsel" aufs Frühjahr verschieben. Wenn du das HT oft genug durch den Schlamm jagst, ist sie bis dahin ja vielleicht eh runtergebremst 
Illusion würde ich deine Idee aber nicht nennen. Ich fahr nicht nur 203/160, sondern sogar hinten ne "kleinere" Bremse als vorne. Einfach weil ich hinten fast nix brauche und weil es sonst eh zu schnell blockiert, vor allem am Hardtail. Das fährt man ja normalerweise eh sehr frontlastig, weil es sonst hinten zu arg trampelt. Sprich, das Heck ist im Normalfall immer leicht und hat kaum Druck. Da blockiert das Hinterrad auch mit CC-Bremse und 160mm Scheibe schon, wenn man die Bremse nur streichelt.
Wenn man mehrere hundert Meter lange Manuals üben mag, schaut die Geschichte sicher wieder anders aus. Zum normalen Runterhügeln langt für uns leichten Mädels (meiner Meinung nach) hinten alles, solange es sich Bremse nennt und für leichtes Mitschleifen lassen gut genug ist 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Och, die Optik ist eigentlich nicht sooo wichtig  Und nen blauen Steuersatz möchte ich nicht, das sieht glaube blöde. Schon grundsolide schwarz, mit nem Lizard drauf oder auch nicht ... verdammt



Den Cane Creek 40 hab ich seit zwei Wintern am Fatty, das vorwiegend nur bei üblem Wetter gefahren wird. Soweit keine Probleme damit. Verarbeitung finde ich auch überzeugend. Qualität ist aber auch bei Hope Steuersätzen über jeden Zweifel erhaben.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich bin grad auf die grandiose Idee gekommen, einfach das VorderRad vom Fully meines Freundes zu nehmen - passende Steckachse mit 180er Scheibe. Würde passen und wäre seeeeeehr günstig. Leider fand er die Idee irgendwie überhaupt nicht so gut wie ich



Ich stell mir die Unterhaltung gerade vor: "Schatz, du wolltest doch immer intensiver den Wheelie üben, oder?"


----------



## Aninaj (18. Januar 2016)

Mein Red Devil ist heute morgen bei mir eingetroffen 



scylla schrieb:


> . Da dann aber die Felgen und der "Hot Paprika" Rahmen knallen, würde ich damit gut sein lassen.



Und nachdem ich die Farbe nun in echt gesehen habe, knallen mir blaue Felgen dann doch etwas zu sehr und ich nehm einfach basic schwarz. Und dann aber 23er Maulweite. Bin wohl etwas ungeduldig 



scylla schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt: ich würd auch tauschen. Und vorne dann auch gleich ne 203mm Scheibe dran. Aber erst nach dem Winter



Hmm.. also ich habe eine 180er Scheibe (6Loch) und sonst zwei 180 (Centerlock). Die XT Naben für das neue Rad haben aber beide 6 Loch. Heißt ich bekomme die alten 180er Scheiben gar nicht an die neuen LR. Kurz: eine neue Scheibe brauche ich mind. Kaufe ich dann eine 160er für hinten + neuen Adapter, oder eine 203er für vorn + neuen Adapter 



scylla schrieb:


> Ich stell mir die Unterhaltung gerade vor: "Schatz, du wolltest doch immer intensiver den Wheelie üben, oder?"


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hmm.. also ich habe eine 180er Scheibe (6Loch) und sonst zwei 180 (Centerlock). Die XT Naben für das neue Rad haben aber beide 6 Loch. Heißt ich bekomme die alten 180er Scheiben gar nicht an die neuen LR. Kurz: eine neue Scheibe brauche ich mind. Kaufe ich dann eine 160er für hinten + neuen Adapter, oder eine 203er für vorn + neuen Adapter



dann würde ich eine 203er für vorne kaufen und die vorhandene 180er hinten verbauen. vorne kann man ja eh nicht zu viel bremskraft haben 

PS: "aber erst nach dem Winter" war in Bezug auf 180mm durch 160mm Scheibe am Heck ersetzen gemeint.


----------



## Aninaj (18. Januar 2016)

Heute morgen schnell noch geknippst. Das rot ist echt kräftig rot, hatte es eher etwas dunkler erwartet. Daher jetzt dann auch Felgen in schwarz...


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2016)

ui, das knallt ja richtig rein!
hätte es auf den produktfotos auch für dunkler gehalten. aber so ist es umso besser, das fällt auf


----------



## mtbbee (18. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Heute morgen schnell noch geknippst. Das rot ist echt kräftig rot, hatte es eher etwas dunkler erwartet.



habe ich doch gesagt  


mtbbee schrieb:


> .... allerdings sind die Farben in der Realität viel schärfer ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (18. Januar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> habe ich doch gesagt



Das stimmt, aber ich hatte das eher so verstanden, dass es einfach "geil" ausschaut - was es letztlich ja auch irgendwie tut.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Januar 2016)

hübsch! Da würde ich auch an den Teilen möglichst sparsam bis gar nicht mit Farbe umgehen


----------



## Schwimmer (18. Januar 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hübsch! Da würde ich auch an den Teilen möglichst sparsam bis gar nicht mit Farbe umgehen



... ja genau, so sehe ich das auch ...
Hast Du schon an silberfarbene oder weiße?
Blaue Griffe vielleicht, die Pedale und die Klemme und gut.
Oder die Variante schwarz, schaut dann optisch ein bisschen schwerer aus.


----------



## Aninaj (18. Januar 2016)

Jepp, die Farbe haut echt rein und daher sollte wirklich nicht zuviel bunt ans Rad. Nur, was schon da ist, sollte eben auch benutzt werden. Also aktuell blau sind Pedalen und Sattelklemme. Ich hab noch über blaue Griffe nachgedacht, da ich eh neue wollte (die alten sind sowas von schrecklich!). Das wäre dann oben noch ein kleiner Farbtupfer. Der Rest dann aber schwarz! 

Schwarzer Steuersatz und schwarze Felgen sind schon geordert... (muss ja mal voran gehen jetzt ).

Einzig am vorgesehenen Lenker ist etwas rot, das irgendwie ned so zum Rahmen paßt, aber ich schau mal, ob man das nicht irgendwie "abwischen" kann. 

Allerdings muss ich jetzt erstmal auf Geschäftsreise...  und Rahmen plus Anbeuteile paßen leider nicht ins Handgepäck, so dass der Aufbau noch etwas warten muss. Bis die Tage ihr Lieben.


----------



## lucie (18. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Einzig am vorgesehenen Lenker ist etwas rot, das irgendwie ned so zum Rahmen paßt, aber ich schau mal, ob man das nicht irgendwie "abwischen" kann.



Solange der Aufdruck nicht gelasert ist - hilft Aceton!


----------



## Aninaj (23. Januar 2016)

N'abend ihr Lieben,

so, die ersten Arbeiten am Rahmen sind vollendet. Nun steh ich vor folgendem Problem und hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen:

Der Abstand der Kurbel (Kettenblätter) zum Rahmen erscheint mir doch etwas sehr knirsch.





So rein theoretisch könnte ich einen der Spacer auf der Seite einsetzen, aber dann würde das Plastikteil in der Mitte des Tretlagers ja nicht mehr auf beiden Seiten in die Lagerschalen reichen, das kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor.

Zu hülf


----------



## wozibo (23. Januar 2016)

Wenn OnOne beim Stahlrahmen innen genauso viel Platz für breite Reifen gelassen hat wie bei der Plastikversion vom 456, dann dürfte da alles in Ordnung sein. Bei mir schaut jedenfalls ähnlich aus und läuft seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2016)

Den einen Spacer, der bei 73mm Tretlagerbreite auf der rechten Seite rein gehört, hast du drin?

Problematisch schaut es aber nicht aus. So sehr verwindet sich die Kurbel nicht, dass die Kettenblätter irgendwo anstoßen könnten. Solange die Kettenlinie passt (mittleres Kettenblatt auf mittleres Ritzel sollte die Kette ungefähr "gerade" laufen) ist das ok so wie's ist.


----------



## Schwimmer (23. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Den einen Spacer, der bei 73mm Tretlagerbreite auf der rechten Seite rein gehört, hast du drin?
> 
> Problematisch schaut es aber nicht aus. So sehr verwindet sich die Kurbel nicht, dass die Kettenblätter irgendwo anstoßen könnten. Solange die Kettenlinie passt (mittleres Kettenblatt auf mittleres Ritzel sollte die Kette ungefähr "gerade" laufen) ist das ok so wie's ist.



@Aninaj: Der Spacer soll da eingebaut werden, falls Du keinen E-Type Umwerfer verbaut hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (23. Januar 2016)

Ahhh, ihr seid super. Vielen Dank. Hatte den rechten Spacer nicht drin, hab ihn aber zwischenzeitlich reingemacht, um zu schauen, wie das ausschaut und hab das somit jetzt richtig gemacht. Na immerhin  

Weiter gehts...


----------



## Schwimmer (23. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ahhh, ihr seid super. Vielen Dank. Hatte den rechten Spacer nicht drin, hab ihn aber zwischenzeitlich reingemacht, um zu schauen, wie das ausschaut und hab das somit jetzt richtig gemacht. Na immerhin
> 
> Weiter gehts...



Bitte, gerne ...


----------



## Mausoline (23. Januar 2016)

Meistens versteh ich ja nur Bahnhof, was ihr da macht, aber ich finds genial, wie ihr alle zusammen "baut"


----------



## Aninaj (23. Januar 2016)

Nachdem die ersten fehlende Teile eingetrudelt sind, habe ich heute mal angefangen den Rahmen vorzubereiten und die ersten Teile, die schon "fertig" waren zu monitieren.




Tretlager fräsen und Gewinde nachschneiden




Steuerrohr fräsen




Steuerlagerschalen einpressen

Dann hab ich noch den Rahmen innen versiegelt und (wie schon oben geschrieben) das (Tret)Innenlager eingebaut.

Die Kurbel von oben war nur probeweise drin, da ich die noch von 3fach auf 2fach umbauen wollte, mir aber noch der Bashguard fehlte. Und während ich noch am überlegen war, was ich noch machen könnte, fiel mein Blick auf einen Umschlag, der schon halb begraben auf dem Tisch lag und was war drin.. der Bashguard. Wenn man nicht alles selbst aus dem Briefkasten holt, muss man hier echt aufpassen 

Also schnell noch die Kurbel zerlegt, alles noch ein bißchen geputzt und wieder zusammengebaut. Eigentlich wollte ich vorn 36/24 fahren, allerdings eignet sich laut Aufdruck das 24er nicht für 36 (steht 32/34 drauf) und zum anderen bin ich skeptisch, dass ich ein 36er Blatt mit der Kurbel an den Rahmen bekomme. Also hab ich es erstmal beim 32er belassen, dafür schaut das mit dem 36er Bachguard natürlich etwas schräg aus - aber is ja modern 





Das Ganze dann montiert. Pedale dran. Stütze und Klemme haben auch schon ihren Platz gefunden, damit läßt sich das Bike auch besser im Ständer fixieren. Und weil alles andere noch fehlt, hab ich mal schnell die alte Gabel plus alten Lenker montiert, um schon mal die Züge verlegen zu könne. Dazu bin ich jetzt aber nimmer gekommen, bzw. nur so halb. So schauts zumindest schon fast wie ein Radl aus 





Sorry für die Qualität, aber hab grad keinen Flutscheinwerfer zur Hand


----------



## Schwimmer (23. Januar 2016)

Warst Du zu Gast in einer Bike-Werkstatt bezüglich des ganzen Fräs- und Gewindewerkzeugs und der Rahmenversiegelung?


----------



## Aninaj (23. Januar 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Warst Du zu Gast in einer Bike-Werkstatt bezüglich des ganzen Fräs- und Gewindewerkzeugs und der Rahmenversiegelung?



Jepp, daheim hab ich so GewindeFräsZeugs ned rumliegen  Und da stört der Gestank von der Rahmenversiegelung auch ned so sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (23. Januar 2016)

Ja, das Zeug braucht man eher selten zu Hause .


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2016)

Haben die den Rahmen wirklich mit allen Lackresten an Tretlager und Steuerrohr ausgeliefert? Mein Fatty kam damals noch in perfekt vorbereitetem Zustand, alles plan und Gewinde sauber. Es lebe die Gewinnmarge...


----------



## mtbbee (24. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Haben die den Rahmen wirklich mit allen Lackresten an Tretlager und Steuerrohr ausgeliefert? Mein Fatty kam damals noch in perfekt vorbereitetem Zustand, alles plan und Gewinde sauber. Es lebe die Gewinnmarge...


meine beiden onone kamen in fast perfektem Zustand, vor Allem gefiel mir die Lackierung. Musste nur die ICGS Gewinde nachschneiden.Also alles gut.


----------



## lucie (24. Januar 2016)

Alsooo bei dem Gelben von Martina H. war der Rahmen an den relevanten Stellen bis auf die Gewinde der ISCG-Aufnahme relativ clean.

Da es keine Pulver- sondern nur eine einfache Lackierung ist, wäre die Schicht aber auch so dünn gewesen, dass es reicht, wenn man da auch mal kurz die Feile dezent ansetzt. Dies musste ich speziell am hinteren Ausfallende machen, da die HR-Achse nicht ohne Gewalt reinplumsen wollte.

Die Lagersitze habe ich nicht nachfräsen lassen und das Innenlagergewinde war frei von Lackresten.

Naja, schlimmer finde ich die Falschangabe der Steuerrohrlänge. 105 zu 90!!! Ist in manchen Fällen schon sehr kritisch, was die Gabelschaftlänge angeht. Wenn man sich eine neue Gabel zulegt ja kein Problem, aber wenn die "Alte" übernommen werden soll dann wohl schon.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2016)

Zum Thema Bash:





Dank eines guten Geistes habe ich die absolute Designerlösung (nicht, dass ich so fahre, als ob ich den brauchen würde  )


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Naja, schlimmer finde ich die Falschangabe der Steuerrohrlänge. 105 zu 90!!! Ist in manchen Fällen schon sehr kritisch, was die Gabelschaftlänge angeht. Wenn man sich eine neue Gabel zulegt ja kein Problem, aber wenn die "Alte" übernommen werden soll dann wohl schon.



ich würd mich da auch ganz schön beschweren bei On-One!


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2016)

Anfrage läuft 

(... deshalb ist die Kiste auch noch so sauber)


----------



## Aninaj (24. Januar 2016)

Inwiefern man die Lagerenden fräsen und die Gewinde nachschneiden, muss letztlich auch jeder selber entscheiden. Aber wenn ich schon alles selber mache, dann auch ordentlich 

Steuerrohr und Tretlagergewinde waren innen schon fast vollständig frei von Farbe, lediglich leichte Spuren. Aber ganz plan waren die Ende eben auch nicht, wie man am Abrieb gesehen hat - wobei das natürlich nur Zehntelmillimeter sind. Aber einige hatten im ON ONE INBREAD Thread geschrieben, dass das Steuerrohr etwas oval wäre und mit dem fräsen kann man das auch gleich beheben, so dass der Steuersatz sauber eingepresst werden kann.


----------



## Aninaj (27. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anfrage läuft
> 
> (... deshalb ist die Kiste auch noch so sauber)



Hoi,

kam denn da ne Antwort? Ich hatte auch angefragt und da kam dann lapidar, ich solle doch mal schauen, ob ich wirklich einen 14" Rahmen bekommen habe und sonst könne man da nix machen ... Hatte auch noch darauf hingewiesen, dass sie ja wenigsten die technischen Spezifkationen anpassen könnte, damit anderen "Bestellern" nicht das gleiche Problem widerfährt.


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2016)

... noch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. Januar 2016)

Es geht weiter 

Zum einen kam die Woche die Gabel, da war ja noch die große Frage offen, ob es denn reichen würde - Gabelschaft und "zu langes" Steuerrohr. Nach dem Aufschlagen des Konus dann die Stunde der Wahrheit:




Es sind genau 3 mm bis zum Abschluß des Vorbaus (aktuell noch der alte mit 40 mm Klemmung) - sozusagen Bilderbuchmäßig passend  Wie @scylla richtig vermutet hat, ist das alles nur, damit ich den Schaft nicht noch kürzen muss 

Dann kamen gestern endlich auch die Felgen. Mein Händler hatte es nicht eilig mit der Bestellung (war aber auch so abgesprochen), was mir widerum Zeit ließ noch mal über die Farbe nachzudenken. Und wie das so ist, wenn man zuviel Zeit hat, ich änderte jeden Tag die Bestellung  Nachdem dann schon einges am Rad war und ich auch die fetten schwarzen Schlappen berücksichtigt habe, entschloss ich mich es doch mit blauen Felgen aufzubauen und der erste Eindruck ist genial. Hier die ersten Bilder der gestern frisch eingespeichten Laufräder:




Die Speichen hängen noch etwas krumm rum, muss noch zentriert werden.




Vorderrad und Hinterrad - ich find das schaut mal richtig gut aus.

Bremsen hängen auch schon am Rad, bleibt noch die Laufräder zu zentrieren und die Leitungen alle zu verlegen, und dann ist das gute Stück auch schon so gut wie fertig.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Februar 2016)

kurzes Update:

das Zentrieren der Räder war überraschend aufwendig, das eine flutschte, das andere wollte einfach nicht rundlaufen (unrund wie nen Kartoffelchip trifft es ganz gut). Dann hat sich während des rumliegens auch noch ein Loch in den einen Schlauch geschummelt (so Mini, dass die Luft erst nach knapp 1h wirklich soweit raus war, dass es auffiel ). Und so zog es sich hin und das Rad war erst nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit soweit fertig, dass es auf den eigenen Hufen steht. Leider hab ich bisher auch keine Chance gehabt es bei Tageslicht auszuführen, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass mir noch der passende Vorbau fehlt (bin mir noch über die Länge unschlüssig....).

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, hier die fast fertig Version...


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2016)

Die blauen Felgen waren genau die richtige Entscheidung. Das knallt


----------



## Martina H. (2. Februar 2016)

.. na denn mal los 

Vorbau ist bei mir momentan 50mm


----------



## Aninaj (2. Februar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Vorbau ist bei mir momentan 50mm



Bist du mit den 50mm erstmal zufrieden? Bist du größer oder kleiner als ich?  Ich dachte aktuell an 40mm


----------



## Martina H. (2. Februar 2016)

..167 cm / 79 cm 

... erstmal ist gut so, werde aber noch probieren...


----------



## Aninaj (2. Februar 2016)

Ah, auch so'n Standard wie ich mit einem Ticken längeren Beinen 

Der aktuell montierte Übergangsvorbau hat überdimensionale 90 mm und beim Probesitzen hab ich gedacht das geht ja mal überhaupt nicht... Vielleicht übertreib ich es daher mit den 40 aber auch. Auf der anderen Seite vermute ich mal, dass ich den Unterschied zwischen 40 und 50 auch nicht merken würde 

Hab jetz den Sixpack Menace gefunden - der baut nur 37 mm in der Klemmhöhe auf, da paßt dann noch nen 3 mm blauer Spacer drunter...  

Das bringt mich zu dem Punkt, dass Planet-X sich nochmal gemeldet hat: Sie haben jetzt mal nen Rahmen nachgemessen und musste festellen, dass die doch auch alle 105 mm statt 90 haben.. Es tue ihnen leid, dass die Info auf der HP falsch ist... Öhm. Jo. Danke für's Gespräch...


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Sie haben jetzt mal nen Rahmen nachgemessen und musste festellen, dass die doch auch alle 105 mm statt 90 haben..




na wenigstens hat der Taiwanesische Hersteller richtig mitbekommen, dass er einen Fahrradrahmen bauen soll. Sonst hättest du jetzt vielleicht ein Paddelboot.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Februar 2016)

Nen Paddelboot aus Stahl fände ich ja definitiv mal ne interessante Ausführung 

Also so Internet und Google und so sind ja schon gefährlich  Hab jetzt den da gefunden







Ich finde ja der wäre perfekt, wenn er nur nicht eine magere Klemmhöhe von 35 mm hätte  Da muss ja dann entweder nen Spacer drunter oder ich muss die Gabel kürzen  Aber da jetzt noch nen blauen Spacer drunter??? Neee. Höchsten nen schwarzen... 

Na ich schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber .. oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (3. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Die blauen Felgen waren genau die richtige Entscheidung. Das knallt



Jupp, knallt ganz schön ...


----------



## Aninaj (3. Februar 2016)

Viel Zeit hatte ich heute nicht, hat nur kurz die Sonne geschienen und ansonsten mehr geregnet, daher war nur eine kleine Rollrunde um den Block drin. Für ein Foto hat's aber noch gereicht  





Sobald der neue Vorbau verbaut ist, gibts nochmal nen Bildchen, der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## Martina H. (4. Februar 2016)

... na, und dann (also wenn der Vorbau dran ist) bin ich auf Deinen ersten Eindruck gespannt


----------



## samafa (8. Februar 2016)

So ich häng mich jetzt mal hier dran. Da es eigentlich um das selbe Thema geht. Ich hoffe Aninaj hat nix dagegen.

Ich  möchte mir ein anderes HT holen, welches mehr Federweg hat. Eine Art Mischung aus AM und Enduro. Bergauf sollte es sich genauso super fahren lassen. wie bergab. Im Pfälzerwald ist es hügelig. Bikepark besuche sind nicht angedacht.

Zu meiner Person habe eine SL 78, Fahrgewicht 90kg.
Rahmengröße derzeit 16".
Fahrposition nicht gestreckt sondern eine ziemlich aufrechte Position.

Der Rahmen ist zwar noch nicht alt, aber ich weiß nicht ob er für mehr Federweg ausgelegt ist. Im Moment habe ich vorne eine Gabel mit 80mm Federweg. Bis auf den Rahmen sind die anderen Teile ca. 5 Jahre alt. Zum Teil mit XT, die Felgen sind 19ner.

Jemand von Rahmen her eine Idee.
Hab oft Transalp SummitriderII.

Grüßle


----------



## mtbbee (9. Februar 2016)

mir hat das Cotic Bfe optisch immer sehr gut gefallen - allerdings ist mir da das OR einen Tick zu lang, ebenso das Sitzrohr.
Das kürzeste Sitzrohr haben m.E. die OnOne - denke das der Stahlrahmen das Gewicht aushält und erst recht bei den kleinen Rahmen.
Kommt bei Dir auf die Gesamtkonstellation an und was Du fahren möchtest. Den Pfälzer Wald kenne ich ja auch ganz gut war schon mit dem Hardtail, Fatbike und Fully dort. Am liebsten bin ich dort allerdings gefedert unterwegs.
Wenn Hardteil, dann kommt das 456evo  gut ... siehe den ganzen Thread ... ich selbst bin gestern wieder mit der 456 27" Variante und 26" Rädern unterwegs gewesen und bin aus Hardtail Sicht gesehen sehr zufrieden damit. Kurzes Sitzrohr (Deine SL mit 78 ist nur 1 cm mehr als meine) haben weiterhin noch Hornet, Mega, Blue Pic - denke das wars fast schon.
Gabeln bei den genannten AM/Enduros zw. 140 und 160 mm .


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Kurzes Sitzrohr (Deine SL mit 78 ist nur 1 cm mehr als meine) haben weiterhin noch Hornet, Mega, Blue Pic - denke das wars fast schon.
> Gabeln bei den genannten AM/Enduros zw. 140 und 160 mm .



Hornet gibt's nicht mehr in 14''. Da müsste man Glück haben und im Gebrauchtmarkt ein altes erwischen. Die aktuellen fangen ab 405mm Sitzrohr an, genau wie das BFe. 
Mega ist ein Enduro-Fully
Blue Pig gibt's in 14'', wäre eine Möglichkeit. Hat allerdings satte -50mm Tretlagerabsenkung, das ist mit den vorgesehenen 27,5'' Laufrädern schon arg tief (Ragley gibt eine Tretlagerhöhe von 305mm an), mit 26'' Laufrädern wird's dann krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Hornet gibt's nicht mehr in 14''. Da müsste man Glück haben und im Gebrauchtmarkt ein altes erwischen.



Ich gebe meins nicht wieder her - kann den 14-Zöller aber nur eindringlich ans Herz legen. Ist aber wirklich nur mit viiiiiel Glück gebraucht zu ergattern.

Das Nukeproof Snap wäre noch eine Option (ist zwar ein 4x hat aber immerhin selbst in M 420mm oder sogar 425 lange Kettenstreben und ein kurzes Sitzrohr). Man kann es getrost auch mit etwas mehr FW fahren (bin es mit Fox Van 140mm gefahren - taugt sehr gut, würde es mit max. 130mm fahren, daher wäre eine Gabel mit U-Turn bzw. DP optimal).

Gibt dann noch das Hornet 4x, das hat aber nur 400mm Kettenstrebenlönge, würde ich für Tourenn nicht empfehlen - fällt also raus.

Das Mega ist, wie scylla schon geschrieben hat, ein Enduro Fully. Wäre jetzt nicht so meine erste Wahl für den Einstieg 
in die >120mm FW-Welt. Ist vom Radstand her seeehr lang und hat eher eine abwärtsorientierte Geo. Bin ich auch gefahren, kann das also auch beurteilen. Ist mir in trickigem Gelände zu träge und nicht wendig genug. Lässt man es aber für Bergab aus dem Stall ist es eine Macht - ich würde es mir nur dafür wieder kaufen.

Die neuen Ragley-Rahmen schrecken mich, wenn ich mir die Geodaten so ansehe, auch eher ab. Da kommt man mit dem Tretlager ja nicht mal mehr über 'nen Zweig. 

Kostentechnisch günstigste Alternative ist eben im Moment der On One 456 in 26" oder als 650B.

Aber Achtung: 

der 26-Zöller hat zum einen 1 1/8 Steuerrohr mit 105mm Länge (wurde auf der HP immer noch nicht von 90 auf 105 korrigiert) - wenn mann da eine gebrauchte 1 1/8" Gabel kauft, unbedingt auf die Schaftlänge achten, könnte sonst knapp werden.
beim 650B wären neue Gabel und LRer fällig. Auch wenn man es wohl mit 26" Rädern fahren könnte, wäre dies wegen des dann noch tiefer liegenden Tretlagers nicht meine erste Wahl. Kann man aber erst einmal probieren, ob es einem taugt. Vorteil wäre das tapered Steuerrohr - entschärft die Gabelproblematik bezüglich der Auswahl.
LRer mit 19er Innenweite wären erst einmal ok, wenn man nicht gleich alles neu bzw. gebraucht kaufen kann und will, hätte an meinem Chamäleon auch noch welche, wenn sich die ollen Shimano Konuslager an den Mavic 319er LRern nicht verabschiedet hätten. Bin damit auch flott durchs Gelände gehoppelt - hält :


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2016)

@mtbbee meint wahrscheinlich (Commencal) Meta - nicht (Nukeproof) Mega. Hat allerdings auch ein Sirzrohr um die 40cm...


----------



## samafa (9. Februar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Kommt bei Dir auf die Gesamtkonstellation an und was Du fahren möchtest. .


Wie meinst Du das mit der Gesamtkonstellation.
Kein Rennen. Kein Bikepark.
"S2" angedacht. Genuss-Bikerin. 

Das Cotic Bfe sieht mir auf den Bilder so "dünn" aus. Ist jetzt nicht so mein Geschmack. Bins ja auch nicht.
Suche einen Rahmen der  eher "bulliger" aussieht. Mehr Schein als Sein .

Ich denke mal das ja sowieso eine neue Gabel fällig ist. Alleine die 80 werden nicht reichen.
Antriebstechnisch hab ich überlegt vorne auf 2x zugehen. Hab jetzt 3x9  und fahre doch nicht so oft die Gänge für die hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Möchte ja keinen RR am Hinterrad hängen.
Die Gänge für Berghoch sind für mich an erster Stellen.

Das Hornet sieht schon "schön" aus.

Grüße


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2016)

samafa schrieb:


> Das Cotic Bfe sieht mir auf den Bilder so "dünn" aus. Ist jetzt nicht so mein Geschmack. Bins ja auch nicht.
> Suche einen Rahmen der eher "bulliger" aussieht. Mehr Schein als Sein .



Dann fällt das 456 für Dich auch raus, wenn es Dir um die Optik geht. Dann wird es allerdings schon recht schwierig...

Fatbikes sehen bullig aus...


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2016)

Bullig ist halt so ein Ding. Rein technisch gesehen halte ich Stahl an einem FR-HT für das bessere Material. Dauerfester und "elastischer", hat einfach schönere Eigenschaften im Vergleich zu Aluminium. Daher gibt es auch vergleichsweise viele Stahlrahmen in diesem Segment, die Auswahl an Aluminiumrahmen bei FR-HTs ist deutlich begrenzter. Nur sind eben Stahlrahmen optisch immer recht filigran.
Carbon hat auch schöne Eigenschaften als Rahmenmaterial und wird oft mit "oversized" Rohren verwendet. Der On-One 456 Carbon Rahmen ist optisch sehr bullig und auch stabil. Allerdings fängt der halt auch ab 16'' (405mm) Sitzrohrlänge an, wie das Hornet, und ist einiges teurer.

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich das Optische nicht an die erste Stelle setzen. Bringt ja nichts, wenn du dann am Ende einen zu großen oder sonstwie unpassenden Rahmen kaufst, nur damit er bulliger ausschaut.
Bei kleinen Rahmengrößen sehen dünne Stahlrohre imho auch gar nicht mehr so filigran aus wie bei größeren Rahmen. Da harmoniert der geringe Rohrdurchmesser schon ganz gut mit der geringen Rahmengröße.


----------



## mtbbee (9. Februar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Fatbikes sehen bullig aus...



Stimmt ... 






Man könnte auch beim Fatbike ne Federgabel nachrüsten und S2 geht auch 

Dagegen sieht das HT einfach mickrig aus


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt würde ich das Optische nicht an die erste Stelle setzen. Bringt ja nichts, wenn du dann am Ende einen zu großen oder sonstwie unpassenden Rahmen kaufst, nur damit er bulliger ausschaut.
> Bei kleinen Rahmengrößen sehen dünne Stahlrohre imho auch gar nicht mehr so filigran aus wie bei größeren Rahmen. Da harmoniert der geringe Rohrdurchmesser schon ganz gut mit der geringen Rahmengröße.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2016)

Der würde mir noch einfallen - ist aber auch 650B


----------



## mtbbee (9. Februar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Der würde mir noch einfallen - ist aber auch 650B



Endlich mal ne gescheite Radgröße  als immer nur diese Kinderräder  duck und wech


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Der würde mir noch einfallen - ist aber auch 650B



An den Rahmen hatte ich auch kurz gedacht aber dann lieber nicht vorgeschlagen.
eff. Oberrohrlänge in Größe "Small" (14'') 595mm, BB-Drop -50mm. Ich hatte verstanden, dass samfa eher lieber aufrecht sitzen will. Das wäre dann wohl auch mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau eher eine Rennradposition für sie, und das Tretlager ist auch wieder so tief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> An den Rahmen hatte ich auch kurz gedacht aber dann lieber nicht vorgeschlagen.
> eff. Oberrohrlänge in Größe "Small" (14'') *595mm, BB-Drop -50mm!!!*. Ich hatte verstanden, dass samfa eher lieber aufrecht sitzen will. Das wäre dann wohl auch mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau eher eine Rennradposition für sie, und das Tretlager ist auch wieder so tief.



Deswegen braucht kein Mensch 650B.  duck und wech...

Wir kennen aber nicht die Körpergröße der Dame. Soll ja Leute geben, die recht kurze Beine, dafür aber einen relativ langen Oberkörper haben. Bei Letzterem müsste das Scout nicht unbedingt eine Streckbank sein.


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2016)

nu ja, sie fährt ein Merida Juliet, Rahmengröße laut ihrer Angabe 16''
16'' finde ich zwar auf der Merida Homepage nicht, nur 15'' und 17''. Das 15'' hat 550mm und das 17'' 560mm eff. Oberrohrlänge. Und der Vorbau, den sie da auf dem Bild im Album montiert hat sieht auch schon recht kurz aus, ich würde auf max 50mm tippen.
Davon ausgehend wäre das Scout schon eine krasse Umstellung in Sachen Länge 

Am besten samfa schreibt mal was genaueres zu ihrer Körpergröße und der gewünschten Oberrohrlänge bzw. Sitzposition, also ob es ungefähr so bleiben sollte wie am bisherigen Rad oder ob es gerne länger werden dürfte.



lucie schrieb:


> Deswegen braucht kein Mensch 650B.  duck und wech...



nicht nur deswegen


----------



## mtbbee (9. Februar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Deswegen braucht kein Mensch 650B.  duck und wech...


Alles nur blanke Theorie von Nicht-650b Fahrern  - die Praxis bringts  - ausserdem haben wir ja in diesem Thread gelernt, dass die Herstellerangaben nicht unbedingt stimmen müssen - von wegen drop so 

Die wenigsten denke ich haben die Möglichkeit z.b. ein onone 456 evo und das 465 27" in identischem Gelände zu fahren. Die 650b Variante hat mir noch einen Tick besser gefallen, gerade was Steilstufen, Wurzeln und Treppen anging. In Spitzkehren Hinterradversetzen, ok da muß ich eh noch üben - schei* Hüftblockade rechts -  wars egal. Sagen wir mal so: aus persönlichen Gründen da auch "übrig" ists ein Mix456 geworden.
Zum nächsten Pfälzer Wald Event nehme ich trotzdem lieber mein Fully mit  und das Fatbike, weil es jemand was knuffiges fahren mag 





lucie schrieb:


> Wir kennen aber nicht die Körpergröße der Dame. Soll ja Leute geben, die recht kurze Beine, dafür aber einen relativ langen Oberkörper haben.



das meinte ich u.a. mit Gesamtkonstellation

Zu Pfingsten ist in Esthal / Pfälzer Wald ein großer Ladyevent - wäre vielleicht für @samafa interessant - Leihräder stehen zur Verfügung - Fahrtechnikübungen, Räder von anderen kannst anschauen

was ist eigentlich aus @Aninaj Vorbau geworden?


----------



## murmel04 (9. Februar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Endlich mal ne gescheite Radgröße  als immer nur diese Kinderräder  duck und wech



 Nix gegen die Kinderräder bitte


----------



## mtbbee (9. Februar 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Nix gegen die Kinderräder bitte



wie könnte ich  --- alles mit einem Augenzwinkern geschrieben 



Martina H. schrieb:


> @mtbbee meint wahrscheinlich (Commencal) Meta - nicht (Nukeproof) Mega. Hat allerdings auch ein Sirzrohr um die 40cm...



 ja natürlich das MegaMeta   - Meta Commencal meinte ich


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ausserdem haben wir ja in diesem Thread gelernt, dass die Herstellerangaben nicht unbedingt stimmen müssen - von wegen drop so



Genau, Dein 650B ist eigentlich ein Paddelboot.


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Die wenigsten denke ich haben die Möglichkeit z.b. ein onone 456 evo und das 465 27" in identischem Gelände zu fahren.



Hattest du nicht 26'' Laufräder in deinem 45650B Rahmen? Oder sind mittlerweile doch 650B Laufräder rein gewandert?


----------



## mtbbee (9. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht 26'' Laufräder in deinem 45650B Rahmen? Oder sind mittlerweile doch 650B Laufräder rein gewandert?



jetzt schon, jedoch zuvor 650b Laufräder mit ner 27.5" Gabel. Diese ganze Kombi benötigte ich jedoch für ein anderes Projekt (davon gibts allerdings kein Foto, kann aber bei einem Berlin Besuch gefahren werden  )  ... somit sind in den 650b Rahmen wieder 26" Räder und Gabel gewandert (da war noch was von einer Radauflösung übrig).


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> jetzt schon, jedoch zuvor 650b Laufräder mit ner 27.5" Gabel. Diese ganze Kombi benötigte ich jedoch für ein anderes Projekt (davon gibts allerdings kein Foto, kann aber bei einem Berlin Besuch gefahren werden  )  ... also somit sind in den 650b Rahmen wieder 26" Räder und Gabel gewandert (da war noch was von einer Radauflösung übrig).



Ok, ich beginne zu verstehen aber noch nicht vollständig 
Welches Setup fandest du jetzt nochmal besser im vergleich zum 456 Evo2: 45650B mit 650B Laufrädern oder 45650B mit 26'' Laufrädern?
Oder findest du beides besser, und welches Setup ist dann am bestesten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (9. Februar 2016)

die Variante mit 650b .... wirklich nur mein ganz persönlicher Eindruck


mtbbee schrieb:


> Die 650b Variante hat mir noch einen Tick besser gefallen, gerade was Steilstufen, Wurzeln und Treppen anging. In Spitzkehren Hinterradversetzen, ok da muß ich eh noch üben - schei* Hüftblockade rechts -  wars egal.


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ok, ich beginne zu verstehen aber noch nicht vollständig



Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber es wird beim Beginnen bleiben.  
Sobald man denkt, man hat bei @mtbbee alles auf dem Schirm, steht ein neues Ross in ihrem Stall und ihre "alten"
u.a. auch in meinem Keller.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ok, ich beginne zu verstehen aber noch nicht vollständig



Vergiss es "zu beginnen"  - kaum hast Du eine Ahnung und die Begeisterung für Eines noch in den Ohren - schwupps, verschwindet sie im Keller und...



lucie schrieb:


> ...und ihre "alten" u.a. auch in meinem Keller.



... ich weise Dich freundlich darauf hin, dass das Fassungsvermögen *unseres* Kellers erreicht ist!!!


----------



## Aninaj (9. Februar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich aus @Aninaj Vorbau geworden?



DAS ist eine gute Frage  Und hier kommt auch gleich die Antwort. Ich habe eine Weile hin und her überlegt wegen dem Vorbau, mich dann aber entschlossen den SpankSpike zu nehmen - der ist einfach wie gemacht für das Rad (Soviel zu: "ein kostengünstiger Umbau" ). Egal et is fertisch. Der Vorbau kam heute und wurde so eben frisch montiert. Wegen Regen und Wind und so, na ihr wißt schon, leider nur Indoor Bilder und auch noch keine neuen Erkenntnisse zum fahren.

Von vorn:




Vonner Seite:




Im Gesamteindruck:


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2016)

Schick - na denn: auf zur Jungfernfahrt 



Aninaj schrieb:


> (Soviel zu: "ein kostengünstiger Umbau" ).



Klappt eh' nie


----------



## Aninaj (9. Februar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Schick - na denn: auf zur Jungfernfahrt



War eigentlich für morgen geplant, aber bei dem Wetter  mal schauen wie's morgen wirklich wird.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Klappt eh' nie



schaut so aus, aber so lange es sich so fährt wie erhofft, ist es auch alles noch im Rahmen - oder war's am Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber es wird beim Beginnen bleiben.



das schwante mir auch schon


----------



## samafa (10. Februar 2016)

Bin grad auf arbeit aber die Körpergröße kann ich schon mal durchgeben :1,67m
Heut abend geb ich noch andere maße durch und schau nochmal nach der Rahmengröße und der länge von Vorbau. Wobei ich schon sagen kann, das ich den stummelvorbau behalten wollte.
Material ist mir eigentlich Wurst, nur möchte ich gerne eine HT haben und kein Fully.
Kann ich den Fatbikerahmen auch ohne die "dicken Dinger" fahren, also ganz normalo???


mtbbee schrieb:


> Stimmt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2016)

samafa schrieb:


> Kann ich den Fatbikerahmen auch ohne die "dicken Dinger" fahren, also ganz normalo???



Können kann man vieles.
Aber was würde das für einen Sinn machen? 

26'' oder 650B Laufräder dort rein stecken wäre ziemlicher Quatsch. Die Geometrie von klassischen Fatbikes ist auf große Laufräder mit 29'' Umfang ausgelegt (auch wenn die meisten Fatbikes 26'' Felgen haben, ist der Abrollumfang des fatten Reifens ungefähr vergleichbar mit einem 29'' Reifen). Finge schon mit dem Tretlager an, das mit kleinen Laufrädern einfach viel zu tief käme, und ginge beim Lenkwinkel weiter, etc. Kurzum, das Fahrverhalten wäre mit kleinen Rädern in einem auf große Räder ausgelegten Rahmen wahrscheinlich ziemlich grausig.
Um 26'' oder 650B Laufräder in einem Fatbike fahren zu können, müsstest du einen Kinder-Fatbikerahmen nehmen, der auf kleinere Laufräder ausgelegt ist. Gibt es auch, die haben dann 24'' Felgen und mit fatten Reifen dann letztendlich den Abrollumfang eines 26'' Rads. Nur haben die eben auch keine richtige "Enduro"/"Freeride-Geometrie". Wo bliebe da noch der Bezug zu deiner Ursprungsidee ein FR-HT aufzubauen? Und warum dann nicht einfach einen normalen 26''/650B Rahmen?
29'' Laufräder in ein Fatbike rein stecken tun sogar manche, z.B. wenn man eh einen Fatbike hat und sich nicht noch extra ein 29er anschaffen will.
Aber extra ein Fatbike kaufen nur um es dann dauerhaft mit schmalen 29er Laufrädern zu fahren? Da kann man doch einfach gleich ein schmales 29er kaufen wenn man ein schmales 29er haben will. Ansonsten nimmt man nur den Nachteil des breiten Q-Faktors mit, und es sieht dazu noch ziemlich sch...eibenkleister aus mit den schmalen Reifen im viel zu breiten Hinterbau+Gabel.

Generell, wenn es dir so sehr auf die Optik ankommt, finde ich die Idee, statt eines FR-Hardtails eben ein Fatbike mit Federgabel zu nehmen, gar nicht verkehrt.
Aber dann doch bitte "richtig" mit Fatbike-Reifen. Schon alleine der Optik zuliebe, wenn das ein Argument sein sollte.

Bevor du allerdings mit einem Fatbike liebäugelst, fahr erst mal eins probe!
Es gibt da ein paar Besonderheiten an diesen Fahrrädern. Z.B. springen die dicken Reifen wie ein Gummiball, dann gibt es noch einen Effekt, der als "Selbstlenken" bezeichnet wird, die Räder haben eine höhere Masse, die manövriert werden will, und so weiter. Damit muss man zurecht kommen bzw. es muss einem liegen. Nicht umsonst polarisieren diese Räder. Im Pfälzerwald fahren so einige fatte Fahrräder rum. Da lässt dich sicher mal jemand aufsitzen und testen, wenn du lieb fragst, z.B. im Pfälzerwald-Unterforum.


----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2016)

samafa schrieb:


> Das Cotic Bfe sieht mir auf den Bilder so "dünn" aus. Ist jetzt nicht so mein Geschmack. Bins ja auch nicht.
> Suche einen Rahmen der eher "bulliger" aussieht. Mehr Schein als Sein .



Es gab jetzt hier schon einige Vorschläge und Aussagen zu passenden 26" und 650B HT-Rahmen mit "bulligerer Optik". 
Dazu passt aber die folgende Aussage nun irgendwie garnicht nicht mehr:



samafa schrieb:


> Material ist mir eigentlich Wurst, nur möchte ich gerne eine HT haben und kein Fully.



Ein Fully wurde hier nie in diesem Zusammenhang empfohlen! Aussage betraf die Verwechslung von @mtbbee bezüglich Meta (HT) und Mega (Fully) - daraufhin habe ich mich nur kurz zum Mega geäußert, aber nicht um es Dir ans Herz zu legen.

Wenn Dir Optik und das Material nun doch egal sind, hast Du ja nun erst einmal ein paar Tipps und kannst dich mit den Daten beschäftigen.

Im Übrigen wird, wie auch schon von scylla erwähnt, jeder Stahlrahmen "dünn" aussehen. Er soll ja auch keine 4 Kilo wiegen - gibt es aber auch! Ohne Stahlrahmen ist die Auswahl aber eben für kleinere "Personen" bei den Alu- und Carbonrössern im Bereich FR/Enduro sehr beschränkt. Also noch mal:

Commencal Meta - 26", wenn man es noch bekommt, ansonsten 650B - Alu
Dartmoor Hornet - 26", wenn man Glück hat in 14", qnsonsten 650B - Alu
Nukeproof Scout - 650B - Alu
Cotic Bfe - Stahl
On One 456 Evo 26" oder 650B in 14" - Stahl
On One 456 Carbon 26" - in 16"- Carbon
Ragley Bluepig - 650B in 14" - Stahl
Ragley MMMBob - 650B in 14" - Alu

Mehr fallen mir auf Anhieb nicht ein, Liste kann ja durch andere user gern vervollständigt werden. 
Hinweise zu einigen Rahmen kannst Du ja in den jeweiligen Posts noch einmal nachlesen.


----------



## mtbbee (10. Februar 2016)

Knobelaufgabe: wer auf die richtige Anzahl der von mir gefahrenen Fahrräder kommt - bekommt ein fettes Schokie oder ähnliches 

Hier mal ein weiteres weils gerade zum Thema passt: 29" im Fatbikerahmen - Gepäckträger bitte wegdenken - sieht bescheuert aus, gerade bei kleinen Rahmen, ist aber total praktisch. Mein Einsatz: Arbeitsradl und im Winter käme der fette LRS wieder rein


----------



## Aninaj (10. Februar 2016)

So, muss mal kurz noch mal in meinem Thread stören 

Also, Wetter wie erwartet eher unberechenbar (vielleicht pienze ich aber auch nur zuviel rum), daher nur eine kleine Runde vor'm Haus. Eindruck... 

(1) jetzt weiß ich, was ein kurzer Reach ist - interessant - aber gewöhnungsbedürftig (HT 375, Fully 418)
(2) tief, tiefer, am tiefsten - Sattel geht mal richtig weit runter, da stört nix mehr - faszinierend
(3) Stoppies klappen gar ned - liegts am Steuerrohwinkel (HT 65,7 , Fully 66,5 - ist weniger als 1 Grad Unterschied) oder vielleicht an der Bremse...  muss ich mal noch checken

Ich hoffe Sturm und Regen hören bald wieder auf, dass ich mal richtig in den Wald kann. Aktuell ist das ja eher unberechenbar.


----------



## samafa (10. Februar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ein Fully wurde hier nie in diesem Zusammenhang empfohlen! Aussage betraf die Verwechslung von @mtbbee bezüglich Meta (HT) und Mega (Fully) - daraufhin habe ich mich nur kurz zum Mega geäußert, aber nicht um es Dir ans Herz zu legen.



Das hab ich auch so verstanden.  Wer sagt was anderes???

Machen wir es andersrum alles auf Anfang.
Zu meiner Person:
Größe 1,67m
SL 0,78m
Von SL bis Schulterok: ca. 0,65m
Amlänge von Achsel bis Handfläche-Griff ca: 0,55m
Fahrgewicht 90kg.
Fahrposition: aufrecht

Derzeitiger Rahmen: Merida Juliet TFS 800 Größe 16" oder 41cm
Vorbau: Raceface Respond 45mm
Derzeitig Gabel: Manitou Federweg 80

Einsatzgebiet: bis S2. Sollte sich gut bergauf treten.

hab noch die Geotabelle vom Merida gefunden.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Februar 2016)

Passend zum Thema Heute in den News:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

Und ein "bullig ausschaunder" sehr schön gearbeiteter 4x Carbonrahmen aus Deutschland zu einem fairen Preis:
http://noxcycles.com/index.php/de/products/rahmen/frame-phoenix-d4x-team-detail
Einziger Nachteil die integrierte Sattelklemme... da muß dann wohl eine absenkbare Stütze rein, wenn man schnell verstellen möchte.


----------



## Schwimmer (10. Februar 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema Heute in den News:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
> 
> Und ein "bullig ausschaunder" sehr schön gearbeiteter 4x Carbonrahmen aus Deutschland zu einem fairen Preis:
> ...



Danke für den Tipp mit den Stahl-Rössern ...   
Da schlägt mein Herz gleich höher ...


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2016)

@samafa 

... so ganz wird  nicht klar, was Du willst.

Vorschläge für andere Rahmen gibt es ja schon viel, da hilft nur ansehen, abwägen. Besser wäre, sich auf eins zu setzen, ob es in Deiner Region evtl. welche gibt? - Regionalthread...

Wenn Du wissen willst, ob Du aus Deinem Bike ein Allmountain/Enduro machen kannst?

Nein, geht  nicht. Einfach nur eine längere Gabel einbauen funktioniert nicht.

Oder willst Du wissen, welche Teile Du übernehmen kannst?

Antrieb/Anbauteile sollten gehen (Sattelstützenmass beachten)

Laufräder erstmal ja, später welche mit breiteren Felgen, Achsstandards beachten ( breitere Felgen machen sowieso Sinn, nicht nur im Enduro Bereich)

Gabel: nein, nicht mal Übergangsweise. Mit den 80 mm funktionieren die Geos definitiv nicht.

Bremse ja, Sattelaufnahme beachten

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (11. Februar 2016)

Nein.


----------



## samafa (11. Februar 2016)

@Martina H. 
danke für die klar strukturierte Aussage. Diese Anwort früher mit den vorgeschlagenen Rahmen wäre eine super kompie.
Hab nur die Geotabelle eingefügt das man vergleichen kann, mit dem Rahmen wo ich jetzt fahre.
Körpermaße wegen dem neuen Rahmen. 
Gabel und restliche Teile wegen Verwendbarkeit.
Ok, ich hätte klarer definieren können. Jetzt weiß ich es für die Zukunft. Es sei mir vergeben.

@ all,
vielen Dank für eure Anworten, damit kann ich erstmal arbeiten. Wenn ich weitere fragen habe werde ich dies per PM machen, wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt.

Grüßle


----------



## Aninaj (14. Februar 2016)

Mädels, was soll ich sagen? Das Bike ist der Oberhammer!  Bekomm das Grinsen gar nimmer aus dem Gesicht. Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Unterstützung. Es hat sich mehr als gelohnt dieses Rad zusammenzuschrauben. Und es macht einen riesigen Unterschied wo der Sattel steckt ... Jetzt frage ich mich nur, wie bekomme ich dieses Fahrgefühl auch auf meinem Fully hin 

Also, heute endlich geschafft eine kleine Tour im Odenwald zu fahren und dabei eine Stelle mit vielen Kurven rausgesucht, die ich mit meinem Fully nie so richtig hinbekommen habe. Und mit dem On One... überhaupt keine Probleme. Die Kurven fühlen sich an, als wenn das Bike und ich nie was anderes gemacht hätten. Hammer.

Zum Beweis, ein paar Bilder. Sind leider nicht so super gut geworden (wir üben noch) aber als Beweisfotos reichen sie vielleicht


----------



## Martina H. (14. Februar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Und es macht einen riesigen Unterschied wo der Sattel steckt



Na, Hauptsache das bekommt keiner in den falschen Hals  

Schön, dass mal jemand "erfährt" von was wir schreiben 



Aninaj schrieb:


> etzt frage ich mich nur, wie bekomme ich dieses Fahrgefühl auch auf meinem Fully hin



Jarnicht - es sei denn, Du sägst das Sitzrohr ab oder kaufst ein Neues (wobei es keine Fullys mit sooo kurzem Sitrohr gibt )...

Einfacher ist: nur  noch Hardtail fahren


----------



## Aninaj (18. Februar 2016)

Sodele, nachdem ich jetzt zwei wirklich super Runden mit dem HT gefahren bin, trau ich mich schon fast nimmer auf's Fully in der Angst enttäuscht zu werden  Irgendwie ja auch blöd.

Jetzt frag ich mich nur, ob sich da am Fully nicht noch was machen läßt. Die direkte Lenkung vom HT is irgendwie super, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich nicht nur am etwas kürzeren Vorbau, oder? Allerdings sind sonst die Unterschiede in den Bereichen, in denen ich was ändern kann auf den 1. Blick nicht sooo groß:

Angaben sind immer HT / Fully

Lenkerbreite...700 / 700
Vorbau............50 / 70
Gabel............150 / 150
Spacer.......... 0,5 / 2,5
Lenkwinkel...65,7 / 66,5
Reach...........375 / 418
Stack............570 / 586


----------



## LeaLoewin (20. Februar 2016)

Ui dein fully liest sich aber ne ganze Ecke größer
... Wie lang sind denn die jeweiligen Oberrohr Längen?...  bzw hat das fully nen deutlich steileren sitzwinkel um den ganzen reach wieder auszugleichen ?


----------



## Aninaj (20. Februar 2016)

Jepp, das HT ist mit 14" natürlich absolut untere Grenze von der Rahmengröße, während das Fully mit (in etwa) 16" dann eigentlich eher zu meiner Größe passt (wenn man die Rechner im Internet zur Berechnung heranzieht).

Oberrohr unterscheidet sich eigentlich nur marginal HT 571, Fully 575. Und ja, der Sitzwinkel ist deutlich steiler, 75 am Fully gegen 71,2 am HT. Bin jetzt das HT noch nicht so viel den Berg hoch gefahren, aber da macht sich das Fully bisher gefühlt deutlich besser. Und klar, das HT war natürlich genau für das gedacht, was es hervorragend macht - den Berg runterfahren. Nur wäre es natürlich schön, wenn das mit dem Fully auch noch nen bißchen besser gehen würde - jetzt wo ich weiß was möglich ist. 

Mir ist klar, dass es das absolut perfekte Bike (zum hoch UND runter fahren) nicht geben kann, aber versuchen kann man's ja mal 

Aktuell bin ich sozusagen noch am Lernen, welchen Einfluß die einzelnen "Biekparts" auf das Gefühl auf dem Rad zu sitzen haben. Das HT ist jetzt mein 3. Rad und so langsam macht es hier und da einen Aha Effekt, aber noch erschließt sich mir nicht alles.

Ich vermute aus den bisherigen Recherchen, dass ich mit einem kürzeren Vorbau und einem etwas breiteren Lenker am Fully eine etwas direktere Lenkung bekommen sollte. Am besten wäre es natürlich es einfach zu probieren, nur will ich dafür nicht Unmengen Lehrgeld bezahlen, daher hoffe ich hier mal auf etwas versiertere Tipps als meine Vermutung


----------



## LeaLoewin (21. Februar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich vermute aus den bisherigen Recherchen, dass ich mit einem kürzeren Vorbau und einem etwas breiteren Lenker am Fully eine etwas direktere Lenkung bekommen sollte


direktere Lenkung, ja, aber auch weniger Stabilität bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten.

probier doch einfach mal den Vorbau von deinem Hardtail am Fully aus für ne Tour.
... dazu dann den Sattel evtl noch passend ein Stück zurück schieben (falls es länger dauert... alternativ Snickers) oder vorne lassen und mit der Enge zwischen Sattel und Lenker leben (falls es steil wird)
... einen ganz leichten Vorteil beim Klettern kannst du dir noch wieder zurück holen wenn du ein paar Spacer über den Vorbau packst. (auch ähnlicher zu deinem HT)
-> kostet garkein Geld und ist in 15 Minuten erledingt (außerdem sind Vorbau und Spacer kleine Teile die man auch im Rucksack mitnehmen kann um unterwegs zu probieren)

wenn es die richtige Richtung ist und noch mehr beim Bergauffahren zurückstecken kannst, besorgst du dir noch nen kürzeren Vorbau und dann evtl. ne Sattelstütze mit Setback, wenn die Sattelschiene nicht reicht.


----------



## Aninaj (21. Februar 2016)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> direktere Lenkung, ja, aber auch weniger Stabilität bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten.
> 
> probier doch einfach mal den Vorbau von deinem Hardtail am Fully aus für ne Tour.
> ... dazu dann den Sattel evtl noch passend ein Stück zurück schieben (falls es länger dauert... alternativ Snickers) oder vorne lassen und mit der Enge zwischen Sattel und Lenker leben (falls es steil wird)
> ...



Ach, das klingt ja jetzt viel zu logisch und einfach  Da hätte ich ja auch selber drauf kommen können 

Also, Vorbau vom HT kann ich natürlich probieren, hätte halt gedacht von 60 auf 50 sollte nicht so den riesen Unterschied machen. Aber probieren geht über studieren. Und Spacer nach oben kann ich auch probieren. Und kostet nur nen bissle Zeit, davon hab ich aktuell grad massig - sch"öner" Regen da draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Februar 2016)

Steige ja auch grad erst so richtig in das partielle Verstehen mit dem Zusammenspiel der Parts ein, aber ich dachte die Sattelposition bestimmt sich am besten durch die Beinposition, sodass bei waagerechter Stelleung der Pedale quasi ein Lot vom Knie durch das Tretlager geht. 
Wenn ich jetzt also den Reach durch die Sattelposition veränder, verändert sich doch diese "otimale" (?) Beinstellung und man tritt z.T. "von vorne" (wenn Sattel zu weit vorne) oder "von hinten" (wenn Sattel zu weit hinten), was auch jeweils die Kraftübertragung beim pedalieren reduziert und evtl sogar zu Knieproblemen führen könnte... 
Also wär's dann doch besser, den Reach durch unterschiedliche Vorbauten zu variieren, oder bin ich da jetzt auf dem Holzweg? (Lerne auch gerne weiter dazu  )


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Steige ja auch grad erst so richtig in das partielle Verstehen mit dem Zusammenspiel der Parts ein, aber ich dachte die Sattelposition bestimmt sich am besten durch die Beinposition, sodass bei waagerechter Stelleung der Pedale quasi ein Lot vom Knie durch das Tretlager geht.



Ja, vollkommen richtig. Daher würde ich den Sattel auch nicht verschieben am Fully. Wenn's bisher gepasst hat, sollte man das so lassen. Ansonsten handelt man sich nur Knieprobleme oder sonstiges Ungemach ein ohne irgendwas davon zu haben, denn den Reach (also das was man beim Bergabfahren im Stehen bemerkt) ändert man dadurch eh nicht.
Es gibt Leute, denen macht die Sattelposition überhaupt nichts aus. Andere bekommen sofort Probleme wenn das Knie nicht 100% im Lot ist beim Treten. Wieder andere brauchen eine Sattelposition außerhalb des "Knielots". Falls man nicht zu ersteren gehört (die vermutlich in der absoluten Minderheit sein dürften), ist es imho eine schlechte Idee mit der Sattelstellung zu spielen um damit die effektive Sitzlänge zu verändern. Das lohnt sich nicht wenn es nur zu anderen Problemen führt. Die Länge des Rades stellt man mit Vorbau und Lenker ein, und natürlich mit einem passenden Rahmen.

Der Reach ist der horizontale Abstand zwischen Tretlager und Steuerrohr, der Sitzwinkel und auch die Sattelstellung haben damit erst mal überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Wenn man pedantisch ist, müsste man jetzt auch noch einwenden, dass auch Vorbau und Lenker nichts mit dem Reach zu tun haben. Die haben aber wohl was mit der Abfahrtsposition des Fahrers und der "Länge" des Rads zu tun, daher kann man damit auch am meisten erreichen.

Keine Scheu auch mal extreme Werte zu probieren! Wenn man den Vorbau um 1cm verkürzt hat das wohl einen Einfluss, aber den spontan zu bemerken ist eher schwer. Wenn du dir vorstellen kannst gedrungener zu sitzen auf dem Fully (?), probier ruhig mal einen 35mm Vorbau aus. Erst mal nur den Vorbau ändern ohne die Lenkerbreite zu ändern, um den Einzeleffekt zu bemerken und zu schauen ob das für dich in die richtige Richtung geht. Mit einem breiteren Lenker macht man die Lenkung wieder etwas träger, da man an den Lenkerenden mehr Hebel hat und größere Lenkbewegungen machen muss. Falls dir ein sehr kurzer Vorbau am Fully taugt, und die Lenkkräfte mit dem alten Lenker zu hoch sind bzw die Lenkung doch etwas zu "direkt", kannst du im Nachgang gegen einen breiteren Lenker tauschen.
Ich denke, gleich den kürzesten Vorbau zu nehmen wäre prinzipiell drin. Ich fahre am Fully (577mm eff Oberrohrlänge) auch einen 35mm Vorbau, und bin ein paar cm größer als du (170).

Wegen Spacer unterm Vorbau raus machen würde ich erst mal vorsichtig sein, wenn man zusätzlich die Länge des Rads verkürzt. Kurz und tief fühlt sich nicht gut an. Daher im ersten Schritt die Spacer so lassen wie sie sind. Allerdings sind auf dem Foto vom Fully jede Menge Spacer verbaut. Falls das immer noch so ist, würde ich denken, dass man da noch viel wegnehmen könnte, evtl sogar alle. Am Hardtail hast du ja auch keine Spacer, allerdings eventuell eine größere Steuerrohrlänge (?) und externe Lagerschalen.
Tieferer Lenker ergibt generell mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad, dadurch mehr Kontrolle und weniger Überschlagsneigung . Die Lenkerhöhe ist also nicht nur beim Bergauffahren relevant. Man muss halt aufpassen, dass man sich damit noch wohl fühlt. Wenn der Lenker zu tief ist, leidet die Kontrolle wieder, weil es unergonomisch wird.

Ich würde empfehlen, alles der Reihe nach zu machen: Vorbau... Spacer... Lenker
Nicht alles auf einmal, das gibt nur Kuddelmuddel beim Bewerten und hinterher weiß man nicht was welchen Effekt gebracht hat, und was in die richtige bzw. was in die falsche Richtung geht.


----------



## Aninaj (21. Februar 2016)

Hab das "gute" Wetter heute genutzt und eine Schlammtour durch den Odenwald gemacht. Dazu habe ich nun den Sattel am HT soweit es ging nach vorn geschoben, um dem flachen Sitzwinkel etwas entgegen zu wirken und fand das hat sich schon bemerkbar gemacht. Ging halbwegs gut zu treten.

Das Fully ist noch im Zustand wie auf den Bildern. Allerdings ist das Steuerrohr am Fully dank integrierter Lagerschalen deutlich kürzer (110mm vs 137mm am HT). Ist wahrscheinlich ne ziemlich sinnlose Messung, aber wenn ich entlang der Gabel (also im Steuerwinkel) vom Boden zur Vorbauoberkante messe, sind beide Bikes etwa gleich "hoch". Allerdings hat das HT 26" und das Fully 27,5". Also würde das entfernen von Spacern die Front am Fully tiefer bringen als am HT. Aber wenn das Wetter mal wirklich etwas besser geworden, werde ich mal Werkzeug einpacken und das ganze in der Praxis testen. Grau is schließlich alle Theorie 

Bis dahin werde ich mal nen kürzeren Vorbau suchen gehen.  Und mich weiter an meinem genialen Rote Teufel erfreuen - war definitiv die richtige Entscheidung das Rad so aufzubauen


----------



## lucie (21. Februar 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Steige ja auch grad erst so richtig in das partielle Verstehen mit dem Zusammenspiel der Parts ein, aber ich dachte die Sattelposition bestimmt sich am besten durch die Beinposition, sodass bei waagerechter Stelleung der Pedale quasi ein Lot vom Knie durch das Tretlager geht.



klugscheißmodus an"
...äh, das Lot sollte dann durch die Pedalachse laufen... "klugscheißmodus aus"


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das Fully ist noch im Zustand wie auf den Bildern. Allerdings ist das Steuerrohr am Fully dank integrierter Lagerschalen deutlich kürzer (110mm vs 137mm am HT). Ist wahrscheinlich ne ziemlich sinnlose Messung, aber wenn ich entlang der Gabel (also im Steuerwinkel) vom Boden zur Vorbauoberkante messe, sind beide Bikes etwa gleich "hoch". Allerdings hat das HT 26" und das Fully 27,5". Also würde das entfernen von Spacern die Front am Fully tiefer bringen als am HT. Aber wenn das Wetter mal wirklich etwas besser geworden, werde ich mal Werkzeug einpacken und das ganze in der Praxis testen. Grau is schließlich alle Theorie



Wichtig für das Fahrgefühl ist nicht die Lenkerhöhe überm Boden, sondern der Stack, bzw. der vertikale Abstand zwischen Tretlager und Lenker. 
Der Wert vom Boden bis zur Vorbauoberkante sagt erst mal gar nichts aus, der ist von solchen lustigen Dingen wie Reifenvolumen, Laufradgröße beeinflusst, beinhaltet aber nicht die Tretlagerhöhe (wichtig). Letztendlich steht man ja auf den Pedalen, nicht auf dem Boden beim Fahren.
Am Fully kommt dann noch hinzu, dass das auch hinten einfedert, sich also beim Aufsitzen das Tretlager mehr absenkt als am Hardtail wo nur die Gabel einfedert. Daher ändert sich in Fahrposition (also im Sag der Federelemente) der vertikale Abstand Tretlager-Lenker am Hardtail mehr als am Fully. Unbelastet kann also am Hardtail der Stack bzw. die "Lenkerhöhe" höher sein als am Fully.


----------



## Aninaj (21. Februar 2016)

Sag ja, vermutlich ne sinnlose Messung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Februar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> klugscheißmodus an"
> ...äh, das Lot sollte dann durch die Pedalachse laufen... "klugscheißmodus aus"


*schülermodusan* Meinte ich doch  *schülermodusaus*
Aber danke für's korrigieren.


----------

